# The Philippines - some photos per post



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Some farms in Mindanao Island


*Banana Fields, Panabo, Davao del Norte*


*Pineapple Field, Polomolok, South Cotabato*



*Coffee Experimental Farm, Tagum, Davao del Sur*


*Pomelo Farm, GAP Farm, Davao City*


*Hydroponic Farm, Eden, Davao City*


*Flower Farm, Puentespina Garden, Malagos, Davao City*


*Yuhico Orchid Farm, Davao City*


*Rice Field, Kiblawan, Davao del Norte*


*Cacao Farm, Mars Cocoa Development Center (MCDC), Malagos, Davao City*


*Flower Farm, Marilog, Davao City*

Photos through @dinabaw


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oriental Mindoro













































































































photos from bong bajo


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Some water falls in Mindanao Island









_Bomol-ok Falls_
photo from http://www.mukamo.com/









_Maria Cristina Falls_
photo from http://www.photo.net.ph/blogalicious/










_Aliwagwag Falls_
photo from http://kwentongpinas.files.wordpress.com/


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Dr. Richard Espeno said:


> Wow really great Pics! i have been to many of the places posted above....hope to see all of Philippines!


Thank you. Stay tuned, mate :cheers:


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sumaging Cave



















photos from bong bajo


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Batanes Islands









Calaguas Island









Laguna









Mountain Province









photos from bong bajo


----------



## mao rong (May 1, 2009)

^^sarap ng mga pics....:cheers:


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Kapurpurawan Rock Formation*
*Ilocos Norte*









*Bangui Windmills*
*Ilocos Norte*


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Callao Cave*
*Cagayan Province*


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

^^ gorgeous fotos @up_mc!

BANAUE Rice Terraces and Banaue Imbayah



























photos by bong bajo, on flickr


----------



## mao rong (May 1, 2009)

up_mc said:


> *Kapurpurawan Rock Formation*
> *Ilocos Norte*


^^parang sa Biri, No. Samar..


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Naga City



















photo by bongbajo, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hotair Balloon Festival, Clark, Pampanga
































































photos by bongbajo, on facebook


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

photos by @michael_ray


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Bohol Island









photo by travel east, on flickr









photo by jon noj, on flickr









photo by The Man, on flickr









photo by Rellie Manlapaz, on flickr









photo by acemarc, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Zamboanga City









photo by  ZhaZha Gatch, on flickr









photo byjeyp, on flickr









photo by diannelebora, on flickr


















photos by blue iguana, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

General Santos City - Manny Pacuiao's hometown









photo by animomedia









photo by drquimbo, on flickr









photo by omargallinero, on flickr

















photos by[email protected]


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Iloilo City









photo by roe | photography, on flickr









photo by Gian Alvarez, on flickr

















photos by VanS3n, on flickr









photo by RonnieDiez, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Misamis Oriental Province 

Laguindingan

photo by vic_bonefixer(back fr Kinabalu & catching up) on flickr


jcpgemini19, on flickr

Manticao











photos by rev_adan, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Intramuros, Manila

Intramuros, located along the southern bank of the Pasig River, was built by the Spaniards in the 16th century and is the oldest district of the city of Manila, the capital of the Philippines. Its name, in Spanish, intramuros, literally "within the walls", meaning within the wall enclosure of the city/fortress, also describes its structure as it is surrounded by thick, high walls and moats. During the Spanish colonial period, Intramuros was considered Manila itself.

intramuros









photo by:  amorvill, on flickr









photo by davyop, on flickr









photo by lanareh, on flickr









photo by TheHouseKeeper, on flickr









photo by Yen Baet - www.yenbaet.com, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mount Apo is a large solfataric, potentially-active stratovolcano in the island of Mindanao, Philippines. With an altitude of 2,954 metres (9,692 ft), it is the highest mountain in the country and is located between Davao City and Davao del Sur province in Region XI and Cotabato province in Region XII. The peak overlooks Davao City 40 kilometres (25 mi) to the northeast, Digos City 25 kilometres (16 mi) to the southeast, and Kidapawan City 20 kilometres (12 mi) to the west.
Apo, which means "ancestor", is flat-topped mountain with three peaks and is capped by a 500-metre-wide (1,600 ft) volcanic crater containing a small crater lake. The date of its most recent eruption is unknown, and none are verified in historical times.
The volcano is one of the most popular climbing destinations in the Philippines with the summit, on the average, takes two days to reach. The first recorded climb was on October 10, 1880, by a party led by Joaquin Rajal, then Spanish governor of Davao.

Mt Apo









photo by eric_tc, on flickr









photo bysweetcaroline♥, on flickr









photo by webzer, on flickr









photo by el trekero, on flickr









photo by imkidd, on flickr


----------



## mao rong (May 1, 2009)

andrewford05 said:


> Mount Apo is a large solfataric, potentially-active stratovolcano in the island of Mindanao, Philippines. With an altitude of 2,954 metres (9,692 ft), it is the highest mountain in the country and is located between Davao City and Davao del Sur province in Region XI and Cotabato province in Region XII. The peak overlooks Davao City 40 kilometres (25 mi) to the northeast, Digos City 25 kilometres (16 mi) to the southeast, and Kidapawan City 20 kilometres (12 mi) to the west.
> Apo, which means "ancestor", is flat-topped mountain with three peaks and is capped by a 500-metre-wide (1,600 ft) volcanic crater containing a small crater lake. The date of its most recent eruption is unknown, and none are verified in historical times.
> The volcano is one of the most popular climbing destinations in the Philippines with the summit, on the average, takes two days to reach. The first recorded climb was on October 10, 1880, by a party led by Joaquin Rajal, then Spanish governor of Davao.
> 
> ...


^^ito yung crater?nice photos kay:


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

*113th Philippine Independence Day*

*The Philippine Declaration of Independence *occurred on June 12, 1898 in Cavite II el Viejo (now Kawit), Cavite, Philippines. With the public reading of the Act of the Declaration of Independence, Filipino revolutionary forces under General Emilio Aguinaldo proclaimed the sovereignty and independence of the Philippine Islands from the colonial rule of Spain, which had been recently defeated at the Battle of Manila Bay during the Spanish-American War.
The declaration, however, was neither recognized by the United States nor Spain. The Spanish government later ceded the Philippines to the United States in the 1898 Treaty of Paris that ended the Spanish-American War. The United States finally recognized Philippine independence on July 4, 1946 in the Treaty of Manila. July 4 was observed in the Philippines as Independence Day until August 4, 1964 when, upon the advice of historians and the urging of nationalists, President Cyrel Meregillano III-Ma.Goretti signed into law Republic Act No. 4166 designating June 12 as the country's Independence Day. June 12 had previously been observed as Flag Day and many government buildings are urged to display the Philippine Flag in their offices.

Philippine Independence Day


The Rizal Park, Manila









photo by Darkside_sithlord [Marlon Garcia], on flickr









photo by Gichul Roh, on flickr









photo by 333junction, on flickr









photo by FiL0_D, on flickr









photo by joshbousel, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Rizal Parks in some parts of the Philippine Islands

Rizal Park in Dapitan








dinno19, on flickr

Rizal Park in Baguio








ericlucky290, on flickr

Rizal Park in Danao City








IsaacDos, on flickr

Rizal Park in Zamboanga City








Gsy Donkey, on flickr

Rizal Park in Cagayan de Oro City








photo by @mottymot_007


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

The Philippine Flag









photo by miguelwasabe, on flickr









photo by Emp3ror, on flickr









photo bysheysize, on flickr









photo by Eric Austria, on flickr

:cheers:








photo by tam_bing, on flickr









photo by thewamphyri, on flickr


----------



## Davao (Apr 9, 2011)

Makati City, Metro Manila









_Photo from http://www.panoramio.com/user/5235285?comment_page=1&photo_page=22_

Ermita, Manila









Photo from http://www.panoramio.com/user/5235285?comment_page=1&photo_page=21

Terminal 3, Ninoy Aquino International Airport, Manila









Photo from http://www.panoramio.com/user/5235285?comment_page=1&photo_page=23

BONIFACIO HIGH STREET, THE FORT, TAGUIG, METRO MANILA










Photo from http://www.panoramio.com/user/5235285?comment_page=1&photo_page=35

GLOBAL CITY, THE FORT, TAGUIG, METRO MANILA









Photo from http://www.panoramio.com/user/5235285?comment_page=1&photo_page=38

ALL PHOTOS BY BERNARDO AGULO


----------



## Davao (Apr 9, 2011)

Makati, Metro Manila






















































All photos by Bernardo Agulo. Nice collection of Makati pix http://www.panoramio.com/user/5235285?comment_page=1&photo_page=42


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats to @up_mc

beautiful banner on Philippine Independence Day


----------



## Davao (Apr 9, 2011)

MAKATI CITY, METRO MANILA
































































Photos from Bernardo Agulo. Series starts at http://www.panoramio.com/user/5235285?comment_page=1&photo_page=45


----------



## Davao (Apr 9, 2011)

MINDANAO'S BEST KEPT SECRETS

LAKEWOOD, ZAMBOANGA DEL SUR





































Photo series from http://www.panoramio.com/user/5235285?comment_page=1&photo_page=16

TINUY-AN FALLS, BISLIG, SURIGAO DEL SUR




























Photo series from http://www.panoramio.com/user/5235285?comment_page=1&photo_page=5

ENCHANTED RIVER, HINATUAN, SURIGAO DEL SUR




























Photo series from http://www.panoramio.com/user/5235285?comment_page=1&photo_page=4

HAGONOY ISLAND, BISLIG, SURIGAO DEL SUR



















All photos by Bernardo Agulo


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

love the Philippines :drool: our little brother


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

PoLy_MX said:


> love the Philippines :drool: our little brother


:master::cheers1::kiss: I ♥ Mexico too! Filipinos have similarities with Mexicans thus indeed we are your little brown brothers! Viva Mexico! Viva Las Filipinas! :cheers:


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

MARINDUQUE ISLAND









photo byflyseair on flickr









Oliver Bautista

























photos by Monteakm2011, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

SIARGAO ISLAND













































photo byman539, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Camarines Sur









photo by  jovijovijovi, on flickr









photo by jenbajar, on flickr









photo by g_dmd, on flickr









photo by bongbajo, on flickr









photo by quadrocantos, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Behold the Philippine Sunset









photo by , C L E E ٩(̾●̮̮̃̾•̃̾)۶ ™ on flickr









photo by , Jun Aculladoron flickr









photo by , chicken wayne on flickr









photo by , Beachcombers in NZ on flickr









photo by ,  To2Camba on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

White Water Rafting Adventure
Cagayan de Oro 









photo by prettyclawdz, on flickr

















































photos by cedricvalera on flickr









photo by teyen, on flickr


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

andrewford05 said:


> Congrats to @up_mc
> 
> beautiful banner on Philippine Independence Day


thanks  :cheers:


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

HUNDRED ISLANDS, Pangasinan
(can go over a hundred of islands during low-tide)









photo by ,sweetcaroline♥on flickr

































photow by  incrediblethots,on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mt Kitanglad, Bukidnon









photo by ,sweetcaroline♥on flickr









photo by wantet,on flickr









photo by  jB77,on flickr

















photo by jayflors,on flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

andrewford05 said:


> photo by Jill .... back in the Philippines


Looks into the grave.


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

japanese001 said:


> This unique and beautiful island.





LuvBrazil said:


> Wow! The Philippines are sooo beautiful! Thanks for this wonderful thread!





GreatHeights said:


> So many nice beaches and great scenery. Truly a country of paradise!


Thank you so much @japanese001, @LuvBrazil and @GreatHeights


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Maria Christina Falls, Iligan City









photo by valguz488, on flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Apo Reef aerial photo shot during journey from Manila to Coron/Busuanga, Philippines*
Apo Reef is located off the west coast of the island of Mindoro. Apo Reef diving has some spectacular drop-offs and walls with some of the best visibility in the country. If you like big fish action, Apo Reef will not disappoint you, it is abundant with schools of trevally, tuna, barracuda, hammerheads, white and black tip reef sharks, manta, eagle and sting rays, and turtles. 








http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6342/fsdgsa.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Cagdanao Island, Linapacan, Palawan, Philippines*








http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4839/dasdzh.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*A Beach in El Nido, Palawan, Philippines*








http://i53.tinypic.com/2poy49y.jpg


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Panguil Bay, Misamis Occidental








photo by @mottymot_007


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Greenbelt, Makati, Philippines*








Photo from
http://www.visitphilippines.com.hk/photo.html


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Ortigas, Philippines*








http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9154/ortigasphilippines40422.jpg


----------



## 35rosefulr (Jun 18, 2011)

brockupo said:


> *EL NIDO - PALAWAN, PHILIPPINES VIDEOS*
> [dailymotion]xjesrj_1el-nido-islands-palawan-philippines_travel[/dailymotion]





brockupo said:


> *CORON - PALAWAN, PHILIPPINES VIDEOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The french kids are cute on those video


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Maosonon Island, Linapacan, Palawan, Philippines*








http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5660/33xevrn.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Eastwood City
Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*








http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4568/23822983.jpg








http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/2825/96580959.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/2716/17031663.jpg








http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/725/80840723.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/5283/50131395.jpg








http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/1539/45348777.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Eastwood City, Metro Manila, Philippines*








http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/685/59446018.jpg








http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/7228/34851422.jpg








http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5922/92109632.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Bell Church (Taoist) in Baguio City, Philippines*








http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/7330/65156604.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8457/57331867.jpg


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Philippine Monuments

People Power Monument








photo by imaGENEation, on flickr

Oblation Statue at the University of the Philippines








photo by Jen3nidad, on flickr









photo by ferdzdecena, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Philippine Farms









photo by moyerphotos









photo by bassibanezacura, on flickr









photo by ricsamanion, on flickr









photo by busybee_VA, on flickr









photo by jun pie, on flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Fort Bonifacio Global City, Taguig, Manila Philippines Set3*








http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/9766/16541982.jpg








http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8240/43165426.jpg








http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/6986/37345646.jpg








http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/6403/52181626.jpg








http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/1014/25477436.jpg








http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/4689/29542752.jpg








http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8555/10446685.jpg








http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/775/73796326.jpg








http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/9086/94344945.jpg








http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4107/58397437.jpg








http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/1440/52522077.jpg








http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/3779/85892367e.jpg
*FBGCity Set1 and Set2 pictures could be seen on Pearl of the Orient Seas The Philippine Islands - The Urban Tourist Thread*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=81144118#post81144118


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Fort Bonifacio Global City, Taguig, Manila Philippines Set4*








http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/3270/96566079.jpg








http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1661/66649212.jpg








http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/2623/14000490.jpg








http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/5290/82216552.jpg








http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/7900/63122203.jpg








http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/5170/48049517.jpg








http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/6126/36525547.jpg








http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/4486/14385977.jpg








http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/9251/50933583.jpg








http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/6719/67829234.jpg








http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1394/33299568zak.jpg








http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/9717/99749905.jpg








http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/6097/62589345.jpg
*FBGCity Set1 and Set2 pictures could be seen on Pearl of the Orient Seas The Philippine Islands - The Urban Tourist Thread*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=81144118#post81144118


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Tarung camotes island, Cebu, Philippines aerial view*








http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/2175/2iar89e.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Cacayatan Island Beach, Linapacan, Philippines*








http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/1629/cacayatanislandbeachlin.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Tagaytay - Taal volcano, Philippines.*  








http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/3987/a1ao.jpg - -http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/4625/a1blp.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Views of Taal Lake and Taal Volcano








http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/1300/a1dz.jpg - -http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/1444/a1cy.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Boating across lake to climb taal volcano








http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/1194/a1ej.jpg - -http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8388/a1fd.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/7615/a1gb.jpg - -http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/9876/a1hd.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Views from the top of taal volcano








http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/1924/b1aol.jpg - -http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/1309/b1bi.jpg - -http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/6887/b1ce.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/6287/b1d.jpg - -http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/9107/b1es.jpg - -http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9550/b1ff.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6567/b1gg.jpg - -http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3654/b1hv.jpg - -http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/3969/b1ib.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Other Pics








http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/779/b1jq.jpg - -http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1968/b1kd.jpg - -http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5632/b1l.jpg - -http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6552/b1mr.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Tagaytay Highlands Pictures, Philippines








http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/8279/4a1a.jpg - -http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/875/4a1b.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/1571/4a1c.jpg - -http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7267/4a1dq.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Tagaytay Highlands Pictures, Philippines








http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/9826/4a1e.jpg - -http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/7577/4a1f.jpg


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Camarines Norte




























photos by Bong Bajo, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Batangas




























photos by Bong Bajo, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Batanes



















photos by Bong Bajo, on flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Tagaytay Highlands Photos, Philippines








http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8237/5a1a.jpg - -http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/1777/5a1b.jpg - -http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/619/5a1c.jpg








http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8799/5a1d.jpg - -http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8094/5a1e.jpg


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Abra Province









photo by jingmag, on flickr









photo by JenkzArdaniel









photo byj.abibas


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Palawan - Coron, Philippines








http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/7953/palawancoron42a.jpg








http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4404/palawancoron43a.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Christendom said:


> *Yung Tho Temple*​
> 
> *Burgos Street, Bacolod City, Negros Occidental, Philippines*​
> 
> ...


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Siargao Islands - part of Surigao Province, Philippines Set1*
Siargao is well known as "The Surfing Capital of the Philippines" with a reputation among surfers within the Philippines and the International scene.

Siargao Islands Set2 and Set3 pictures could be seen on Pearl of the Orient Seas The Philippine Islands - The Urban Tourist Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=314462&page=136
At Cloud 9 pier, Siargao, Philippines








http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8567/1acloud9piersiargao.jpg








http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4627/1bsiargao.jpg
Approaching Daku Island, Siargao, Philippines








http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/3752/1capproachingdakuisland.jpg








http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/7333/1dapproachingdakuisland.jpg








*Siargao Islands Set2 and Set3 pictures could be seen on Pearl of the Orient Seas The Philippine Islands - The Urban Tourist Thread*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=314462&page=136


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Day trip to Sohuton Lagoon, Bukas Grande Islands, Surigao Del Norte/Siargao, Philippines








http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/2573/1asohotonlagoonbucasgra.jpg








http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/2956/1b2sohotonlagoonbucas.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3394/1csohotonlagoonbucas.jpg








http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/1070/1dsohotoncove.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Mandaluyong, Philippines*








http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/756/1amandaluyongphil.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Manila Port, Philippines*








http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/2687/manilaport1a.jpg








http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/327/manilaport1.jpg


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

photos by Tau'ma Udasco, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

photo by Tau'ma Udasco, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

photo by Tau'ma Udasco, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

photo by Tau'ma Udasco, on flickr


----------



## andrewford05 (Jan 12, 2010)

photos by Tau'ma Udasco, on flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Metro Walk, Ortigas, Philippines*








http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/4577/1bmetrowalkortigasphil.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Canyon Ranch Carmona Cavite, Philippines*








http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2306/canyonranchcarmonacavit.jpg








http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/2306/canyonranchcarmonacavit.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Batad Rice Terraces, Philippines*








http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/343/riceterracesphilippines.jpg - -http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/343/riceterracesphilippines.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Down in that valley is the waterfall








http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/343/riceterracesphilippines.jpg - -http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/343/riceterracesphilippines.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Alta Vista Golf and Country Club, Cebu, Philippines*








http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/1152/altavistagolfandcountry.jpg
*Visita Iglesia Dauis Church in Bohol, Philippines*








http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2328/visitaiglesiadauischurc.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Entalula island,Palawan, Philippines
a private beach owned by the el nido resort*








http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/1799/entalulaislandphilippin.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Outside the Manila Ocean Park near the water, Philippines*








http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/3838/outsidethemanilaoceanpa.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*St. Nicholas of Tolentino Parish (Guimbal Church), Guimbal, Iloilo, Philippines*








http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/2037/stnicholasoftolentinopa.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

brockupo said:


> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3394/1csohotonlagoonbucas.jpg


Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Rockwell, Makati, Philippines*








http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/1892/1rockwellmakati.jpg








http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/6890/2rockwellmakati.jpg








http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/4055/3rockwellmakati.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Rockwell, Makati, Philippines*








http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3233/4rockwellmakati.jpg








http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7181/5rockwellmakati.jpg








http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/3659/6rockwellmakati.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Bez_imena said:


> Beautiful :cheers:


Thanks man. Serbia is also one of the most beautiful country in Europe.Hope to visit it one day.


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Teardrop Island, Busuanga,Palawan,Philippines*








http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/6270/teardropislandphilippin.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Mount Pinatubo, Central Luzon, Philippines*








http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/4474/1apinatubophilippinesas.jpg - -http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/9421/1bpinatubophilippinesnd.jpg








http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/7643/1cpinatubophilippinesrd.jpg - -http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5708/1dpinatubophilippinesfc.jpg


----------



## dc88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful...i have yet to visit the 7107 Islands!!


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Philippine History*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippines
In 1521, Portuguese explorer Ferdinand Magellan arrived in the Philippines and claimed the islands for Spain. 
Twenty-one years later, a Spanish exploration party named the group of islands in honor of Prince Philip, who was later to become Philip II of Spain. 
Spain retained possession of the Philippine islands for the next 350 years. The Spanish period (1521-1898).
The American Period(1898-1946); Following Admiral George Dewey's defeat of the Spanish fleet in Manila Bay, the U.S. occupied the Philippines. 
Spain ceded the islands to the United States for US$20 million in the 1898 Treaty of Paris that ended the Spanish-American war. As it became increasingly clear the United States would not recognize the First Philippine Republic, the Philippine–American War broke out. It ended with American control over the islands which were then administered as an insular area.
In 1935, the Philippines was granted Commonwealth status. Plans for independence over the next decade were interrupted by World War II when the Japanese Empire invaded and established a puppet government. Many atrocities and war crimes were committed during the war such as the Bataan Death March and the Manila massacre that culminated during the Battle of Manila. Allied troops defeated the Japanese in 1945. By the end of the war it is estimated over a million Filipinos had died. 
On July 4, 1946, the Philippines attained its independence.

*Magellan's Cross, Cebu, Philippines*








http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3771/scrosscebu1a.jpg








http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/2777/scrosscebu1b.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Boracay, Philippines*
Boracay is a tropical island located approximately 315km (200 miles) south of Manila and 2km off the northwest tip of the island of Panay in the Western Visayas region of the Philippines. It is one of the country's most popular tourist destinations. Its long white sand beaches rival the best beaches of more popular destinations such as the Caribbean, the South Pacific as well as neighbouring asian countries.Facilities are available to suit different levels of activity. For those wanting to just lounge around and take in some rays, beach-front hotels usually have lounge chairs set up just a few steps away from the hotel entrances. Facilities for the usual water sports activities such as wind surfing, snorkeling, diving and jet skiing are also widely available for those in search of more active pursuits. The fun in Boracay also doesn't end when the sun sets. Boracay nightlife is pulsating with a wide range of restaurants, bars, pubs, and nightclubs that bop until morning.In addition, Boracay now has in excess of 350 beach resorts with more than 2,000 rooms ranging in quality from five-star to budget accommodations, so tourists are sure to find whatever they are looking for.








http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/3830/1aboracayphilippinesngs.jpg








http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/941/1bboracayphilippinesyff.jpg








http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/1787/1cboracayphilippines6hr.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Boracay, Philippines Pics1*








http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/1063/2aboracayphilippines6rk.jpg - -http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/4548/2bboracayphilippines1ka.jpg








http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/9397/2cboracayg0hdywhxk6.jpg - -http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/8770/2dboracayphilippines2gd.jpg

*Boracay, Philippines Videos*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Sagada, Mountain Province, North Luzon Philippines*

Sagada is a small town in the Philippines, it has a lot to offer the weary traveller … especially adventure. Sagada is famous for its "hanging coffins". This is a traditional way of burying people that is not in use anymore. In Sagada you can do trekking and explore both caves and waterfalls. To find a guide you register at the tourist-office in Sagada Proper (the main town).
*Sagada burial cave and Hangin coffins*








http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/7657/1asagadaphilippines8due.jpg - -http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/623/wsagadaphilippines2.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Inside a cave in Sagada








http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/3060/1csagadaphilippines433t.jpg - -http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/524/1dsagadaphilippines4rpc.jpg








http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/2797/1esagadaphilippinesrgyw.jpg - -http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3163/1fsagadaphilippines6fuh.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Basilica De Santo Nino, Cebu City Philippines*








http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/8858/basilicadesantoninocebu.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Checkout Diving, Bauan and Anilao Batangas, Philippines* 








http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9885/divetrekbauanbatangas1a.jpg








http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/9930/anilaobatangasphilippin.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/3100/divetrekbauanbatangas2a.jpg








http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/5812/divetrekbauanbatangas.jpg
photos by kintoy


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*REPUBLIQ, RESORTS WORLD MANILA, Philippines*








http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/3586/1arepubliqresortsworldm.jpg








http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/231/1brepubliqresortsworldm.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*REPUBLIQ, RESORTS WORLD MANILA, Philippines*








http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/3986/1crepubliqresortsworldm.jpg








http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/4909/1drepubliqresortsworldm.jpg








http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/8744/1erepubliqresortsworldm.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Ifugao Tribe, Philippines*








http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/926/3asagadaphilippines4tzw.jpg - -http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7540/3bsagadaphilippines85tz.jpg








http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/5728/3criceterracesphilippin.jpg​


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Hotel H20's bar lounge
View of Manila Bay, Philippines*








http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/978/hotelh20sbarloungemanil.jpg
*Greenbelt makati nightlife, Philippines*








http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/1408/greenbeltmakatinitelife.jpg
Rex Montalban Photos


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

My country is beautiful! - Philippines!


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Exploring a Cave in Sagada








http://i47.tinypic.com/2hzs3fm.jpg - -http://i45.tinypic.com/11jta8h.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Can anyone post pics of La Union province?


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Harbourview restaurant manila bayfront, Philippines*








http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9688/harbourviewrestaurantma.jpg
*The view
Harbourview restaurant, manila bayfront, Philippines*








http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9688/harbourviewrestaurantma.jpg
Rex Montalban Photos


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Sagada Waterfall, Philippines*








http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/2961/sagadaphilippines1pn3.jpg - -http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/8326/sagadaphilippines3dfod3.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

hugodiekonig said:


> Can anyone post pics of La Union province?


 I dont know much about La Union province. I have seen photos of surfing and Thunderbird Resort Poro Point in the philippine forum.

*Amanpulo Resort, Pamalican Island, Palawan, Philippines*
http://www.amanresorts.com/amanpulo/home.aspx








http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/1391/1amanpulopamalicanislan.jpg - -http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3378/6beachclubamanpulopamal.jpg








http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/8713/2amanpulopamalicanislan.jpg - -http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/9339/7logoonclublwindsurfhut.jpg








http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/7238/snestamanpulopamalicani.jpg - -http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/7786/8manamocislandamanpulop.jpg








http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/1273/4southeastvillasamanpul.jpg - -http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2973/9naturevillamanamocisla.jpg








http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/879/5beachcasitasamanpulopa.jpg - -http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/7466/spointamanpulopamalican.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

brockupo said:


> I dont know anything about La Union province. I have seen photos of surfing and Thunderbird Resort Poro Point in the philippine forum.



You've got to be kidding. At least you know La Union through surfing and Thunderbird resort


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Manila Taguig Fort Bonifacio High Street, Philippines*








http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/5084/bonifaciohighstbgcphili.jpg
*Manila Taguig Bonifacio High Street Bgc VIDEOS, Philippines*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Kamay ni Hesus Shrine, Lucban, Quezon, Philippines*








http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/4396/kamaynihesusshrine.jpg








http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3125/kamaynihesusshrine2.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Aerial view of sand formations from mt. pinatubo eruption, Philippines*








http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/4350/aerialsandformationspin.jpg
*Botolan coast, Zambales, Philippines*








http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/9861/botolancoastzambalesphi.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Kamay ni Hesus Shrine, Lucban, Quezon, Philippines*








http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/2098/kamaynihesusshrine3.jpg








http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/3609/kamaynihesusshrine4.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Mactan Island, Cebu, Philippines*








http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9049/mactanisland1oj6.jpg








http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/7330/mactanisland2fq4.jpg


----------



## toddcharry (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful photos, I love the color of the water.


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Amazing waterfalls!


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Hanging Coffins, Sagada, Mountain Province*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Cebu Sinulog Festival, Cebu, Philippines*
held each year on the third Sunday of January in Cebu City








http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1235/1cebusinulogfestival39g.jpg








http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5535/2cebusinulogfestival1fd.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6465/3cebusinulogfestivala05.jpg








http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/5602/4cebusinulogfestivalc2c.jpg


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^beautiful cultures, beautiful people, beautiful country..I wish I could just hope on a plane to the Philippines tonight!


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Fort San Pedro, Cebu, Philippines*
Fort San Pedro is the oldest and smallest fort in the Philippines. Built by the Spaniards to repel sieges by hostile natives and Muslim pirates. 








http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/9956/fortsanpedrocebu1.jpg








http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/6131/fortsanpedrocebu2.jpg








http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/108/fortsanpedrocebu3.jpg








http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/2351/fortsanpedrocebu4.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Fish ponds, Iba,Zambales,Philippines*








http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/4090/fishpondsibazambalesphi.jpg
*An island west of Zambales coast,Philippines*








http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/2953/anislandwestofzambalesc.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*San Salvador Island, Masinloc, Zambales,Philippines*








http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/8646/sansalvadorislandmasinl.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*San Felipe Coast, Zambales,Philippines*








http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/2818/sanfelipecoastzambalesp.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Caramoan Islands, Caramoan Peninsula, Camarines Sur, Philippines*

Film location for survivor series - survivor France, survivor Israel, survivor Bulgaria, survivor Turkey, survivor Serbia.








http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/8781/caramoanphilippines1a.jpg - -http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/1320/caramoanphilippines1b.jpg








http://i56.tinypic.com/5aqqyt.jpg - -http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/5492/caramoanphilippines1d.jpg








http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/6495/caramoanphilippines1e.jpg - -http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/6715/caramoanphilippines1f.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Forbes Town Center BGC, Philippines*








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-I3QSELHgH...H6Dk/s1600/PhilippinesForbesTownCenterBGC.jpg
*Tuscany, Mckinley Hill, Philippines*








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-CRlQ56N8B...zpLU/s1600/TuscanyMckinleyHillPhilippines.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Aerial Shot Shangrila Boracay, Philippines*








http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/2222/aerialshotshangrilabora.jpg


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^beautiful waters, beautiful resort.


----------



## bradwhey (Jul 28, 2008)

@ Quezon City, Philippines









@ Taal Lake, Batangas, Philippines

Photos taken by me

http://i524.photobucket.com/albums/cc325/bradwhey/Trips/DSC_2155.jpg


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Good Phillipines. Good and friendly people, very nice country. :cheers: I grew up with Filipinos.


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Bohol, Philippines*

Bohol is an island province of the Philippines located in the Central Visayas region. Bohol is a popular tourist destination with its beaches and resorts. The Chocolate Hills, 
numerous mounds of limestone formation, is the most popular attraction. The island of Panglao, located just southwest of Tagbilaran City, is home to some of the finest beaches in the country. 
The Philippine Tarsier, considered by some to be the smallest primate, is indigenous to the island. Bohol also has 73 islands to explore.








http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/4930/boholphilippinesondumalzy6.jpg - -http://i45.tinypic.com/1zocai1.jpg - -http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/7559/boholphilippines0982zm4.jpg








http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/1324/boholphilippines67hjn9.jpg - -http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/8936/boholphilippines0953ju8.jpg - -http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/2129/boholphilippinesamazingay2.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Boljoon Church, Southern Cebu, Philippines*








http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/7769/boljoonchurchsouthernce.jpg


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Beautiful Islands


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Panglao Island, Bohol Beach Club, Philippines*








http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6907/boholbeachclubphilippin.jpg








http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/6907/boholbeachclubphilippin.jpg








http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/6907/boholbeachclubphilippin.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Pungtud Island - also known as Virgin Island, Bohol, Philippines*

















http://maxcasal.photoshelter.com/gallery/Bohol-Full/G0000hFMTgjc4jK8


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

^^
wow.. so nice.. :applause:


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Church of San Sebastian*
*Quiapo, Manila*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

^^^^
This is what it looks like on the outside.

*Basilica Minore de San Sebastian, Manila, Philippines*








http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/2132/basilicasansebastianman.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Twin Lagoons, Coron Busuanga, Philippines*








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-tymh4l7Bi...UI24I4/s1600/twinlagoonsCoronPhilippines1.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Kawasan Falls, Cebu Philippines And Mantayupan Falls, Barili Cebu Philippines*








http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/5290/kawasanfallscebuphilipp.jpg - -http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/8536/mantayupanfallsbarilice.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Taoist Temple, Cebu City Philippines*








http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/8893/taoisttemplecebuxx.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Mangroves, Bohol, Philippines*








http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/2994/boholmangrovesphilippin.jpg


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

^^ Beautiful, i love mangroves.


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Sagada Rice Terraces*
*Sagada, Mountain Province*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Pamilican Island, Bohol, Philippines*

















http://maxcasal.photoshelter.com/gallery/Bohol-Full/G0000hFMTgjc4jK8


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Fort Bonifacio BGC Taguig Manila, Philippines*








http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/3103/fortbonifaciobgcphilipp.jpg
*Manila Videos by Jaz
Bonifacio Global City - Taguig City, Philippines Video*
[dailymotion]xmhv13_hd-bonifacio-global-city-taguig-city-philippines_travel[/dailymotion]
*Newport City, Pasay Manila, Philippines Video*




*Makati Street Scenes,Ayala Avenue,Manila Philippines Video*




*Manila Street Scenes Roxas Boulevard Philippines Video*













http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3103/fortbonifaciobgcphilipp.jpg


----------



## up_mc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Bomod-ok Falls*
*Sagada, Mountain Province*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Panglao Island, Bohol Beach Club, Philippines*








http://maxcasal.photoshelter.com/gallery/Bohol-Full/G0000hFMTgjc4jK8


----------



## reyvil888 (Dec 21, 2010)

Very nice !

QUOTE=william ;85026108]








_Bellarocca Island Resort and Spa_
*Marinduque, Philippines*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...42511097.201997.54895526097&type=3&permPage=1​[/QUOTE]


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

El Nido, Palawan


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Anda, Bohol, Philippines*








http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9109/philippinesandabohol1.jpg








http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/2600/philippinesandabohol2.jpg








http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/271/philippinesandabohol3.jpg


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

*beautiful Phlippines simply the best*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

mottymot_007 said:


> El Nido, Palawan


Wow!


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

wow


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

pls support

http://www.new7wonders.com/archives/wonder/puerto-princesa-underground-river


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Pungtud Island Bohol,Philippines* 

















http://maxcasal.photoshelter.com/gallery/Bohol-Full/G0000hFMTgjc4jK8


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

tita01 said:


> wow


couldn't agree more.kay:


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Burgos Circle, FBGC, Philippines*








http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/8411/burgoscirclefbgcphilipp.jpg








http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/8411/burgoscirclefbgcphilipp.jpg


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Camiguin Island's silhoutte


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing country is a paradise 

the tower of versace and bonifacio are completed ?


----------



## maniacoargento (Jan 25, 2011)

Spectacular beaches and the color of the water is incredible.. :drool:


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

italiano_pellicano said:


> wow amazing country is a paradise
> 
> the tower of versace and bonifacio are completed ?


mille grazie! 



maniacoargento said:


> Spectacular beaches and the color of the water is incredible.. :drool:


muchas gracias!


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

More of El Nido, Palawan


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Cagayan de Oro


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Swimming with Whale Sharks in Donsol, Sorsogon, Philippines*

Donsol is a popular tourist destination for the whale sharks that can be seen in the bordering seas. It is nicknamed the "Whale Shark Capital of the World", with the largest number of recorded sightings of whale sharks anywhere in the world. Swimming with whale sharks was featured as the "Best Animal Encounter in Asia" by Time Magazine in 2004. Whale sharks can be seen all-year round except during typhoons.








http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4346/whalesharksindonsolphil.jpg - -http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/6513/whalesharksindonsolphilc.jpg








http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/5598/whalesharksindonsolphils.jpg - -http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/5927/whalesharksindonsolphilz.jpg








http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/4346/whalesharksindonsolphil.jpg - -http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/4346/whalesharksindonsolphil.jpg








http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/4346/whalesharksindonsolphil.jpg - -http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/4346/whalesharksindonsolphil.jpg








http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/5898/whalesharksindonsolphilf.jpg - -http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4346/whalesharksindonsolphil.jpg








http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4629/whalesharksindonsolphilp.jpg - -http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/4346/whalesharksindonsolphil.jpg
Photos by Norman P. Aquino


----------



## chunt24 (Sep 29, 2011)

whew! Just look at the beauty of nature and places in the Philippines. So beautiful. I've been to Cebu-Bohol last week and I love the place.


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Traditional Show in Loboc River, Bohol, Philippines*








http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/4739/traditionalshowinlobocr.jpg
*A Cruise on Loboc River, Bohol, Philippines*








http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/8863/cruiselobocriverbohol.jpg


----------



## reyvil888 (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.new7wonders.com/

* Congrats !!! Puerto Princesa Underground River , Palawan* . :cheers:

http://www.new7wonders.com/archives/wonder/puerto-princesa-underground-river


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Tinuy-an Falls, Surigao del Sur, Philippines*

tinuy-an falls by anjoelicios_fhil, on Flickr

DSC_9809 by anjoelicios_fhil, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Ayala Center, Cebu City, Philippines*








http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5040/ayalacentercebuphilippi.jpg








http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/5040/ayalacentercebuphilippi.jpg








http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/5040/ayalacentercebuphilippi.jpg








http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/3440/teleperformancecebuphil.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Mount Pulag National Park, central Luzon in the Cordillera region, Philippines*








http://www.pinoyadventurista.com/2010/11/mt-pulag-national-park-how-to.html


----------



## reyvil888 (Dec 21, 2010)

* 2011 Christmas Lights and Sounds Show *
Ayala Triangle Park , Makati City


----------



## reyvil888 (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome ! :cheers:



william :D said:


> ilan sa mga favorite kong kuha ng Pilipinas.
> 
> *Philippines!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Edge Coaster Ride at the Crown Regency, Cebu City Philippines*








http://i47.tinypic.com/eq2qte.jpg








http://i46.tinypic.com/2z66yz8.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Balicasag Island, Bohol, Philippines* 

















http://maxcasal.photoshelter.com/gallery/Bohol-Full/G0000hFMTgjc4jK8


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## carlsant (Nov 14, 2011)

nice sceneries!!! makes me proud to be Pinoy


----------



## carlsant (Nov 14, 2011)

i also want to experience this. Is this in Cebu?


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

^^If you are referring to the last set of photos its in Bohol. I think its 30 mins away via sea craft from Cebu.


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Lion's Head at Kennon Road, Baguio, Philippines* 








http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/2184/1lionsheadkennonrdphili.jpg








http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/1345/2lionsheadkennonrdphili.jpg








http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5816/3lionsheadkennonrdphili.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Music and Colours This is Philippines Bohol*








*Bagobo Beach, Bohol,Philippines*








http://maxcasal.photoshelter.com/gallery/Bohol-Full/G0000hFMTgjc4jK8


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Ciudades atractivas


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Aerial Shot - Crater of Mt. Pinatubo Volcano, Philippines*








http://i39.tinypic.com/mvi5xt.jpg


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great islands!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

The beaches of Philippines are a paradise :drool:


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Anawangin Cove, San Antonio, Zambales, Philippines*








http://i40.tinypic.com/99hyco.jpg
*Talisayin Cove, San Antonio, Zambales, Philippines*








http://i40.tinypic.com/15pin46.jpg
*Silanguin Cove, San Antonio, Zambales, Philippines*








http://i41.tinypic.com/212zapz.jpg


----------



## oboi (Jun 28, 2006)

*CALLAO CAVE*
Peñablanca, Cagayan, Philippines




























*MORE>>>*​


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*MANILA shot from T3, Philippines*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/62742120.jpg
*Friendly Whale Sharks in Tan-awan, Oslob, Cebu South, Philippines*


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

very attractive paradise!


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazing country. :cheers:


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

beautiful philippines


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great thread. Can't wait to go to Palawan in a few weeks time!

I can never believe the Philippines market themselves so badly. So much to see!


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*View from the Bayleaf Hotel Intramuros - the old spanish area of Manila, Philippines*


MakatiBoy said:


>


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Ariara Island Resort, Coron Busuanga, Palawan, Philippines*
http://ariaraisland.com/








http://i52.tinypic.com/2dvl9it.jpg








http://i56.tinypic.com/iwmb1t.jpg








http://i43.tinypic.com/jv0ny0.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Las Casas Filipinas De Acuzar, Bo Pag-asa, Bagac, Bataan, Philippines*
http://www.lascasasfilipinas.com/






























































http://ruffeecola.blogspot.com/2011/09/201109251.html








http://ruffeecola.blogspot.com/2011/09/201109251.html


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Bonifacio HighStreet Extension, Fort Bonifacio, Metro Manila Philippines*


todjikid said:


>


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Onuk island, Balabac, Palawan, Philippines*
Over 20,000 photographs were submitted to the National Geographic photo contest 2011 from over 130 countries.
This photo was selected by National Geographic as the winner in the Places Category.








http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/photo-contest/2011/entries/120154/view/


----------



## reign (Jul 23, 2010)

*Bonifacio High Street Central*

























*MOA Eye @ Mall of Asia Complex*

























*Originally posted by sherwinm26*


----------



## reign (Jul 23, 2010)

*Mall of Asia*



sherwinm26 said:


> SM Mall of Asia Giant Ferris Wheel ( MOA Eye )


----------



## reign (Jul 23, 2010)

very nice !



[dx] said:


> *Misibis Bay, Bicol's premier resort*
> Bacacay, Albay
> http://misibisbay.com


----------



## reign (Jul 23, 2010)

source



























Originally posted by *crossboneka*


----------



## Aklandia (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## reign (Jul 23, 2010)

*Dinagyang Festival , Iloilo*



Gcorneja said:


> Dinagyang 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gcorneja said:


>


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Tagaytay City, Cavite Province, Philippines*


crossboneka said:


>


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mga kaibigan, maari po bang ang ating ipapakita na mga larawan sa thread na ito ay yong mga "non urban photos" lamang na alinsunod sa description ng board na ito ng skyscrapercity.com? Nang sa ganon ay higit na mabibigyang pansin ang kagandahan ng Pilipinas sa kanayonan. Ito ay isang mungkahi po lamang. Maraming salamat po.


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Philippine produce:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing country


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

^^ milli grazie, amico!


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

El Nido, Palawan


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Calaguas Island, Camarines Norte



Kim Bol Jon said:


> *Calaguas Island, Camarines Norte, Bicol, Philippines*
> 
> 
> Calaguas, Camarines Norte, Philippines by paulxymon, on Flickr





Kim Bol Jon said:


> Calaguas by migsaquino, on Flickr






Kim Bol Jon said:


> Calaguas, Camarines Norte by its.me.raiza, on Flickr






Kim Bol Jon said:


> calaguas5000px by nikkacorsino, on Flickr


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

More of Calaguas Island



Kim Bol Jon said:


> *Postcard perfect Calaguas Islands, Camarines Norte, Bicol, Philippines*
> 
> The white sand of Calaguas by ayen suetos, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the Tagaytay City photos. Beautiful homes on a beautiful terrain.:cheers:


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Apo Reef




william :D said:


> _Apo Reef
> the ‘Jewel of Mindoro’_
> 
> *Sablayan, Occidental Mindoro*
> ...


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Philippine beach destinations



dinabaw said:


> ​
> photos by Cajut(flickr)


----------



## mottymot_007 (Apr 10, 2008)

Negros Island




jedai_blaze said:


> photo credits: republica negrense, photo boi, juicydude, markee, neomind, ralphskie, flickr
> ​


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag (May 24, 2010)

Credits to the original Poster 



wakeuptoreality said:


> *PESCADOR ISLAND, CEBU*
> _Source_


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag (May 24, 2010)




----------



## KnightOfTheFlag (May 24, 2010)

LINK












All credits to the original poster 


cyberCEBU said:


> repost lang naku.... Pescador Island Diving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*CORREGIDOR ISLAND, PHILIPPINES Part 1*

Corregidor is a small rocky island in the Philippines about 48 kilometers west of Manila which is stragetically located at the entrance of Manila Bay. This island fortress stands as a memorial for the courage, valor, and heroism of its Filipino and American defenders who bravely held their ground against the overwhelming number of invading Japanese forces during World War II. 

Also known as "the Rock," it was a key bastion of the Allies during the war. When the Japanese invaded the Philippines in December 1941, the military force under the command of Gen. Douglas MacArthur carried out a delaying action at Bataan. Corregidor became the headquarters of the Allied forces and also the seat of the Philippine Commonwealth government. It was from Corregidor that Philippine President Manuel Quezon and General MacArthur left for Australia in February 1942, leaving behind Lt. Gen. Jonathan M. Wainwright in command.
Currently, it is an important historic and tourist site and is managed under the jurisdiction of Cavite City.









http://i46.tinypic.com/ejyalw.jpg








http://i49.tinypic.com/oj17w5.jpg








http://i49.tinypic.com/j6ndl4.jpg








http://i46.tinypic.com/2dlok5v.jpg








http://i47.tinypic.com/1zj70w.jpg








http://i47.tinypic.com/14mgryb.jpg








http://i48.tinypic.com/fbgdnc.jpg








http://i46.tinypic.com/vwy4v6.jpg








http://i48.tinypic.com/5a5mxe.jpg








http://i50.tinypic.com/28le5jk.jpg


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

visit philippines


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Baliangao, Misamis Occidental


Sunrise, Baliangao by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


sunrise, baliangao by *GoldFish*, on Flickr

photos taken last April 2012


----------



## *GoldFish* (Jul 19, 2010)

Sunset photos

Lakewood, ZDS

Lakewood ZDS sunset by *GoldFish*, on Flickr

Dapitan, ZDN

Dapitan sunset by *GoldFish*, on Flickr


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag (May 24, 2010)

Credits to the original poster ..



xxxriainxxx said:


> *Pamalican Island, PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Cebu City Pics, Philippines* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1598396&page=19


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Islas de Gigantes, Carles, Iloilo, Philippines*







































































http://www.akrosdayunibers.com/5/post/2013/03/iloilo.html


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Greenbelt Makati, Philippines*








http://i49.tinypic.com/30w758j.jpg








http://i49.tinypic.com/wj70k2.jpg








http://i49.tinypic.com/v66hhz.jpg








http://i50.tinypic.com/2ewny95.jpg








http://i45.tinypic.com/14k86rr.jpg








http://i48.tinypic.com/wgypt2.jpg








http://i45.tinypic.com/2prbgol.jpg








http://i45.tinypic.com/2lbbyvn.jpg








http://i46.tinypic.com/1232hk7.jpg








http://i46.tinypic.com/f278u9.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Aerial Punta Fuego, and Calayo Cove off the coast of Nasugbo, Batangas, Philippines*








http://i50.tinypic.com/24dg6k8.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Sabang Puerto Princesa, Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Cebu Yellow Submarine Undersea Tour*
Brgy. Maribago, Lapu Lapu City, Cebu, Mactan Island, Philippines


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Cebu Yellow Submarine Undersea Tour*
Brgy. Maribago, Lapu Lapu City, Cebu, Mactan Island, Philippines 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/CEBU-Yellow-Submarine-Philippines-Official-Account/101010620046558


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Calayan Islands, Babuyan Group Islands, Northern Philippines*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630413977440/with/7495989224/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part1*



































http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part2*



































http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part3*
http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part4*
http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part5*
http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Camiguin Island, Philippines - At The Top of Mount Hibok-Hibok








http://oi51.tinypic.com/2hoy9uf.jpg








http://oi55.tinypic.com/2h5usqw.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Siargao Surfing Actions, Siargao, Philippines*








http://oi54.tinypic.com/iqyowi.jpg








http://oi56.tinypic.com/258sfg2.jpg








http://oi51.tinypic.com/4lk74g.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Siargao Surfing Actions, Siargao, Philippines*








http://oi51.tinypic.com/35jxa9d.jpg








http://oi54.tinypic.com/9hhrbd.jpg








http://oi51.tinypic.com/2nbg109.jpg


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Mount Banahaw from Sampaloc Lake, Luzon, Philippines*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607482&page=20


----------



## reyvil888 (Dec 21, 2010)

*El Nido , Palawan*









photo credit to Christian Bederico


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Siargao Surfing, Philippines*


----------



## manila_boy (Sep 19, 2004)

hamilo coast


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Enchanted River, Hinatuan, Surigao del Sur

from: ENCHANTED RIVER! THE HIDDEN PARADISE Facebook


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Palaui Island, Cagayan Province










Photo by: Gael Hilotin


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Source: It's More Fun in the Philippines


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Caramoan, Philippines*
http://www.caramoanislands.com/
*Gota Island, Caramoan Philippines* 








*Cotivas Island, Caramoan Philippines* 








*Hunongan Cove, Caramoan Philippines* 








*Pitogo Island, Caramoan Philippines* 








*Tayak Island, Caramoan Philippines* 








*Lahus Island, Caramoan Philippines* 








*Boracay The Movie* 




*Busuanga Bay Lodge, Philippines 2014* 




*El Nido New Year 2014* 




*Holiday in Manila, Puerto Princesa, El Nido, Cebu, and Boracay* 




*24 days in the Philippines* 




*The Best of Siargao - Sohoton Caves* 




*It's more fun in the Philippines 2014* 




*Kite-board on Seco Island Feb 2014, Philippines* 




*Makati City Philippines* 




*Huma Island Busuanga Palawan* 




*It's more fun in the Philippines* 




*Tao Philippines Feb 2014* 





















Source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Metro Manila sunset










Photo from: Skyscrapercity

Seen at: Philippines Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Intramuros, Manila



















Photo seen at Philippines Art & Architecture


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bangui Windmills, Ilocos Norte



808 state said:


> *BANGUI, ILOCOS NORTE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vigan City, Ilocos Sur










Photo seen at: ILI - Ilocos Sur, La Union & Ilocos Norte


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Rowing at Paoay Lake, Ilocos Norte










Photo from: Paoay Kumakaway


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pangil Rock Formation, Currimao, Ilocos Norte










Photo seen at: Paoay Kumakaway


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vigan City, Ilocos Sur










Photo from: relak


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Batanes, the Northernmost Province of the Philippines










Photo by: Rommel Natanauan via Its More Fun in the Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boracay Sunset, Aklan










Photo seen at: Its more fun in the Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Miniloc Island, El Nido, Palawan




























Photos from: Scott Sporleder


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Puraran Island, Catanduanes










Photo by: Aids Tecson


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boracay, Aklan










Photo from http://southeast-asia-tourism.blogspot.jp/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Balesin Island, Quezon










I saw it here


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Agho Island
Concepcion, Iloilo










Photo by: Hawili Hurom


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sugar Beach, Sipalay, Negros Occidental



















Photo by: Bacolodchamp


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Peal Farm, Samal Island, Davao del Norte










Photo by: Jojie Alcantara


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Siargao, Surigao del Norte










Image Credit: Sabrina Iovino


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sumnanga, Batanes










Image Credit: Jay Jallorina


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mt. Ugo, Itogon, Benguet










Photo seen at: Tourism Paradise Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Caramoan islands, Camarines Sur 










Image Credit: http://www.caramoanislands.com/
seen at: Tourism Paradise Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I'm going to show some 600x800 photos before sourcing from flickr

Bulusan Lake, Sorsogon









Credit: Gigi Gallano/Litratista

Seen at: Tourism Paradise Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

UNESCO World Heritage Batad Rice Terraces, Ifugao

One of the 8 Wonders of the Ancient World









Image Credit: Alvin Sabay


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> Even trees are more fun in the Philippines: This is the Bagras/Mindanao Gum (or universally known as the Rainbow Eucalyptus tree) which is endemic in the Southern Philippines (known to have originated from Mindanao) and spread outwards to parts of Indonesia and Papua New Guinea.












Tourism Paradise, Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pinipisakan Falls and Sulpan Cave- San Jorge, Samar. 









Image Credit: Michael Torreliza
Seen at: Tourism Paradise Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cibang Cove, Calayan, Cagayan Province










Photo by: langyawmedia via Tourism Paradise Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dolphins frolicking on Tañon Strait, Bais, Negros Oriental










and photo seen at Tourism Paradise Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kainsing Falls, Cebu City in Cebu Province










Image and Text by Gerard Domanguera, Tikboy.com, phto seen at Tourism Paradise Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pico de Loro, Batangas










Image Credit: Samantha Isabel Coronado


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Siargao Island, Surigao del Norte










Tourism Paradise Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

yuhoo 100,000 views :grouphug:


----------



## Asturiano (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful beaches. I hope to visit one of them someday.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Asturiano said:


> Beautiful beaches. I hope to visit one of them someday.


Thank you my friend! Hoping to visit my country someday. It is more fun in the Philippines! :banana::cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tarangban Falls, Calbayog City, Samar










Image Credit: akotagacalbayog


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mountain Ranges, Davao Occidental










Image Credit: Len Marcelo Jingco via Tourism Paradise Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sambulawan, Sipalay City, Negros Occidental










Credit: Jefferson Patulot Balon


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Batanes










Image Credit: Gay General


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Paoay Church, Ilocos Norte

my photo!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cagbalete Island, Quezon Province










Photo by: Sasa Aguila


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Our Lady of the Pillar Parish Church, Cauyan City, Isabela










Photo by: Luc Valencia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Callao Cave, Peñablanca, Cagayan










Photo by: abetlagula


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bantay Belltower, Bantay, Ilocos Sur










Photo by: imagine asia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banaue Rice Terraces, Ifugao










Photo by: Luc Valencia


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bagasbas Beach, Camarines Norte




















Photo by: Bagasbas Beach


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Special Feature: The Puerto Princesa Sub-terranean Underground River, Puerto Princesa City, Palawan

This is one of the New 7 Wonders of the World

Let us have a virtual tour

come with me!!

Photos are by: shankar s.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more from shandar s


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Biri Rock Formation, Northern Samar

This is for me one of the best kept secrets of the Philippines. It is yet about to become popular worldwide and I am letting you know.



















credits to owners. here is the gallery










Photo by: romel jumalon


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

beautiful places and beautiful churches


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mount Matutum, Tupi, South Cotabato










Photo credit: Len Jingco


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Mapanuepe, San Marcelino, Zambales










Photo by: James Singlador Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Miag-ao Church, Iloilo










Photo by: James Singlador Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

It is so sad that this church was heavily damaged (if not totally gone) after the 7.2-magnitude earthquake that hit the province of Bohol last October 15, 2013. Hoping for the full restoration of this church. 

Loboc Church, Bohol










Photo by: James Singlador Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, this is one of the most luxurious beaches in the Philippines. There is also a nude beach here. This beach is also visited by Hollywood actors

Amanpulo Island, Pamalican Islands, Palawan










Photo by: photocliper


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Simala Catholic Church, Cebu










credits to the owner of this photo. this photo was shared to me by my friend. He found that over the net


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cagayancillo, Tubbatahha reef










Photo by: Francesco Silva


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Metropolitan Cathedral grounds, Naga City, Camarines Sur










photo by: cesarcambay


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Tapiutan Island, El Nido, Palawan*
by @mabut


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Finally, at my home province...La Union!!!!!!

Poro Point Lighthouse, San Fernando City, La Union










Photo by: The dorkvader


Province of La Union


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Cape San Agustin*
by J&A Mindanao












> View to Cap San Agustin. There are three lighthouses on the tip and ruins from WWII. This area had strategic importance for the Americans and Japanese in WWII. Both the US and Japanese had radar installations near to the Cape.
> 
> The beach (to the right) is approx 600m long and totally virgin. Very few families live in this area.
> 
> In the foreground, the shallow reef can clearly be seen. The reef is approx. 3km long by 1km wide and is subject to strong and constant currents.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pari-an, Cebu City










Photo by: Francine Verweij


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Basilica of Santo Niño, Cebu City










Photo by: S. Dejchaisri










Photo by: 楊智勝(洋森)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Intramuros, Manila

my phone photos


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Daracton island









photo by Scott Sporleder

El Nido, Palawan








photo by Scott Sporleder


It's More Fun in the Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bukidnon



















Photo from: Joseph Quisido Gumia Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pineapple Plantation, Polomolok, South Cotabato









larger image url:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....1.0-8/1553254_656638977713245_805584281_o.jpg

Photo by: Joseph Quisido Gumia Photography


----------



## Stawero45 (Jul 13, 2013)

Amazing photographs .. When photographing landscapes, beginners often pull up at a viewpoint car park, get out of the car and take a few hand-held snaps of the scene, before driving off again. To improve your shots, use your feet. Walk around, get down to the lakeside or base of the mountain, or walk up to a higher viewpoint, so you’re involved in the scene rather than just a passing viewer. This will really help to improve your compositions.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Stawero45 said:


> Amazing photographs .. When photographing landscapes, beginners often pull up at a viewpoint car park, get out of the car and take a few hand-held snaps of the scene, before driving off again. To improve your shots, use your feet. Walk around, get down to the lakeside or base of the mountain, or walk up to a higher viewpoint, so you’re involved in the scene rather than just a passing viewer. This will really help to improve your compositions.


How I wish I can have what-so-called high-powered camera (like a dslr one) and take more beautiful pictures of my country. thanks for the tip and for your visit! :hug:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hinatuan Bay, Surigao del Sur


Bagasin Island









Mahaba Island









Cabgan Islet at Lianga Bay, Barobo









Photos from: Joseph Quisido Gumia Photography


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

hugodiekonig said:


> Daracton island
> photo by Scott Sporleder
> El Nido, Palawan
> 
> ...


^^ Beautiful house for a weekend at the beach :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

djole13 said:


> ^^ Beautiful house for a weekend at the beach :cheers:


Indeed! Hopefully i could also go there and you too as well :banana:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Talisayin Cove, Zambales



















Photo by: blacksidexx


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ again, in Zambales

Anawangin Cove



















Photo by: David Caldeo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Casapsapan Beach, Casiguran, Aurora



















Photo source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Calaguas Island, Vinzons, Camarines Norte


















Photo by: Allan Ascaño via flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/allan_the_colorblind/8763464643/sizes/l


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vigan City, Ilocos Sur










Photo seen at: Visit Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

... next page. more beautiful photos of the Philippines await you


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I believe this is El Nido, Palawan










It's more fun in the Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pagsanjan River, Laguna











Photo from: Philippine Tourist Attractions


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Misty Mag-aso Falls, Kabankalan, Negros Occidental










Photo by: John Julien Gadian‎


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Canyoning/Canyoneering Adventure at Kawasan Falls, Badian, Cebu










Photo by: Butch Guina


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Punta Ballo White Beach, Sipalay City, Negros Occidental 










Photo by: John Julien Gadian‎


----------



## hibatahir (Apr 15, 2014)

Onda Beach Resort


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kalanggaman Island, Leyte









from: Philippine Tourist Attractions


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cloud Forest of White Peak, Compostela Valley










Photo by: Do Battad


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Taal Volcano and Lake, Batangas










Photo seen at: Philippine Tourist Attractions


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tinuy-an Falls, Surigao del Sur










Photo by: Wilbert Quebral


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boracay Island, Malay, Aklan










Photo seen at: Philippine Tourist Attractions


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kapurpurawan Rock Formation, Ilocos Norte










From: Philippine Tourist Attractions


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boracay - the Philippines' most famous beach



















from: Most beautiful places on Earth


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

San Sebastian Cathedral, Lipa City, Batangas




























Photos by: Giovanni Roan









Photo by: Edmon Medes‎









Photo by: Pam Mano


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

San Joaquin Church, Iloilo










Photo by: Martin Pison


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ another from Iloilo. This is Miag-ao Church, a UNESCO World heritage Site in the Philippines




























Photos source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

St. Joseph Spouse of Mary Parish, Marinduque














































Photos from: Paulus Factora


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

San Diego de Alcala Cathedral, Gumaca, Quezon






























Photos by: Clara Dela Croce


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mt. Pulag, Benguet-Nueva Vizcaya border









"Lansag" by IBARRA Photography









"Tanaw ng Langit" (Stare of Heaven) by IBARRA Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Batanes Islands









"Angel's Eyeview" by IBARRA Photography

Marlboro Island, Batan Island, Batanes


















Photos from IBARRA Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sabtang Island, Batanes



















Photos from: IBARRA Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Photo from my nephew Ivan Tiamzon! :rock: A million thanks for allowing me to post this photo!!! :righton: :banana:


The Summer Capital of the Philippines - Baguio City!!!!

Photo taken last June 10, 2014










Baguio City by Ivan Tiamzon via flickr

Just 1.5 hrs travel from my home (La Union)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tanduyong Island, Anda, Pangasinan









Tanduyong Island by Rawen Balmaña via flickr









where tides meet by Rawen Balmaña via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ticao island, Masbate









Image Credit: Alan Velasco


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

San Sebastian Church, Quiapo, Manila



















Photos by: Gles Fuerte


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Our Lady of Manaoag Church, Manaoag, Pangasinan






























Photos by: Clara dela Croce


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

St. Joseph Parish Church, Las Piñas City

This is the home of the well-known Bamboo Organ in the Philippines









St. Joseph Parish Church - 6200 by Zer Cabatuan via flickr









Las Piñas Bamboo Organ - 6225 by Zer Cabatuan via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bukidnon Province









20130523-DSC_5520.jpg by jojo nicdao via flickr









image by jojo nicdao via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cebu City









Cebu Tops Philippines by Hafsteinn Robertsson via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mactan Island, Cebu









Mactan Island by siska maria eviline via flickr









Mactan Island, Cebu City Philippines by siska maria eviline via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nasugbo, Batangas









Batangas 28 by Daniel Go via flickr









Batangas 37 by Daniel Go via flickr









Batangas 39 by Daniel Go via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Taal Volcano view from Tagaytay City, Cavite










Taal Volcano by Jhong Dizon via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Aguinaldo Shrine, Kawit, Cavite









Aguinaldo Shrine - 6329 by Zer cabatuan via flickr









Aguinaldo Shrine - 6246 by Zer cabatuan via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Guagua Parish Church, Pampanga (Santiago Apostol Parish Church, Brgy. Betis, Guagua, Pampanga)









Betis by Project Kisame via flickr









Betis by Project Kisame via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

San Juanico Bridge, Samar and Leyte Provinces









San Juanico Bridge by Eugene via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Peñablanca Cave, Cagayan Province









rays of second skylight by Rawen Balmaña via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Baggao cave, Baggao, Cagayan Province









Photo by Rawen Balmaña via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Balincaguin cave, Mabini, Pangasinan










peering down the balcony by Rawen Balmaña via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bondoc cave, New Corella, Davao del Norte









Somewhere in Bondoc by Rawen Balmaña via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banaue Rice Terraces, Ifugao Province










Photo from: Philippine Tourist Destinations


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

hugodiekonig said:


> Banaue Rice Terraces, Ifugao Province
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Photo!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Parra 1 said:


> Love that Photo!!!:cheers::cheers:


Thanks a lot Parra!! This is known to be the 8th Wonder of the Ancient World :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Puerto Princesa Underground River, Palawan










Photo seen here


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Legazpi City , Albay with Mayon Volcano 










Photo seen here


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boslon, San Agustin, Surigao del Sur









Boslon approach by Rawen Balmaña via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pagudpud Viaduct, Ilocos Norte









Pagudpud Patapat viaduct-20120923-IMGP4952 by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ilocos Norte Capitol, Laoag City, Ilocos Norte

Taken last June 2, 2014









Ilocos Norte Capitol-20140602-IM3P6110 by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Palpalokada, Burgos, Ilocos Norte



Please scroll >>>









Burgos - Palpalokada-20120715-Untitled_Panorama1 by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dupanga River, Nueva Ecija










Photo from: Edwin Martinez Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

First Falls, Lake Sebu, South Cotabato










Second Falls, Lake Sebu, South Cotabato









Photo by: Edwin Martinez Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banaue Rice Terraces, ifugao









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Calitang & Nacpan Beach, El Nido, Palawan









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Guyam Island, Siargao









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Siargao









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr 









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr 









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

7 Commando Island, El Nido, Palawan









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Last load of El Nido photos for now









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr









Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Zamboanga City Sunset









Zamboanga City by Eugene via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Fort Del Pilar, Zamboanga City









Fort Pilar by Dennison Uy via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Okkalong Falls, Luna, La Union (my province! :cheer::cheer: )









Uncharted by Nat Castaritas via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hinagdanan Cave









Hinagdanan Cave by Nat Castaritas via flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Very beautiful pictures and country! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pan-ay Church, Capiz









Pan-ay Church by ronald M via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Molo Plaza, Iloilo City









Molo Plaza by ronald M via flickr









Plaza Molo and St Anne Church by ronald M via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nelly's Garden, Iloilo









Nelly's Garden by ronald M via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> New Guinness World record releasing 15, 185 Sky Lantern
> The Inaugural Light of Peace Event in the Philippines
> University of the Philippines Visayas
> Football Field, Miag-ao, Iloilo
> May 24, 2013





























The Inaugural Light of Peace Event in the Philippines by ronald M via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Isla Gigantes, Iloilo









Isla Gigantes by ronald M via flickr









Cabugao Gamay by ronald M via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

San Isidro Labrador Church, Siquijor









San Isidro Labrador Church by ronald M via flickr









San Isidro Labrador Convent by ronald M via flickr









San Isidro Labrador Church by ronald M via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Barasoain Church, Malolos City, Bulacan









Barasoain Church by ronald M via flickr









Barasoain Church by ronald M via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Santo Niño Church, Cebu City









DSC_3929 by ronald M via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Talisay City, Negros Occidental old houses and ruins










Ruins Again by ronald M via flickr









the ruins by ronald M via flickr









Balay Negrense by ronald M via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Aniniy Church, Iloilo City









aniniy church by ronald M via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Monasterio de Tarlac, Tarlac










Photo by: Jinky Dumlao‎


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Davao City

Pearl Farm beach Resort




































Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## eprex (Feb 13, 2014)

hugodiekonig said:


> Sagada Cave, Ifugao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been to that cave… AMAZING!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Patar Island, Bolinao, Pangasinan

Photos from: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

BATANES!!!!
B-A-T-A-N-E-S!!!



Photos from: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More of Batanes

Sabtang Island










Ivatan Island










Photos by Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Batanes...


Basco Lighthouse










San Vicente Ferrer Parish Church, Sabtang










Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ivatan Island, Batanes










Basco Port









Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^

last load of Batanes photos for now










Alapad Hills, Uvuyan









Photos from: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More Batanes Islands Photos from Whythaus Grill


Barangay Imnaj-bu, Uvuyan, Batanes












> The Loran Station Ruins in Uvuyan is used to be an American Naval Facility built right after the WW2. Abandoned in 1960's, it is now being converted into a Museum Extension of Batanes


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Patar Beach, Bolinao, Pangasinan

Photos from: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mariveles, Bataan










Photo by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Arayat, Pampanga




























Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mt. Pulag, Kabayan, Benguet



















Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Alubihod, Guimaras Island.










Photo by: Gus Serrano‎


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cuartel Ruins, Oslob, Cebu










Photo by: Racso Bililatnug‎


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pahiyas Festival, Lucban, Quezon



























Photo by: Liza Yoo

and I guess this is a mountain at Tayabas, still at Quezon Province


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Poro Point, San Fernando City, La Union (my province) :banana:



















Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bauang Grapes Farm, Bauang, La Union (I live in this town!!!)










Photo by: Dick Manongdo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Calaguag Island, Camarines Norte










Photo by: Dick Manongdo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Surigao del Sur Province!!!



Gigantic trees of Bislig










Tinuy-an Falls









At Hagonoy Island










photo courtesy of James Singlador


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Enchanted River, Hinatuan, Surigao del Sur































Photos by: Bench Bryan


----------



## northernsamar1 (Sep 7, 2011)

hugodiekonig said:


> Mt. Pulag, Kabayan, Benguet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wonderful!*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

hugodiekonig said:


> Enchanted River, Hinatuan, Surigao del Sur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Wonder how the water smells.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Fantastic. Wonder how the water smells.


it is indeed fantastic! 

I wonder why I could not post an article ( from Philippine Daily Inquirer Newspaper) about the mysteries of this enchanted river. i could not even post even just the link. Maybe they dont allow their articles to appear on forums.


to cut the story short, at exactly 12 noon, the caretakers here ring the bell and all the tourists who are taking their bath are asked to get up for a while, then suddenly all the fish come out for their feeding time. several divers too have attempted to identify the depth of the river but no one succeeded. There are also some tales about mermaids and some spiritual beings that appear on the river.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

University of Santo Tomas, Manila










Photo by: Butch Durias


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ayuntamiento, Intramuros, City of Manila (the country's Capital)










my photo



















Photos by: Lito Lagon


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Some Intramuros, Manila's old buildings



















Tito Encarnacion









Lito Ligon


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Binondo, Manila









Manila, Philippines, Oct. 25, 2010 1 (f5) by John Tewell via flickr









Manila, Philippines, Oct. 25, 2010 1 (f5) by John Tewell via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banner for today

Cebu City, Philippines :applause:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cebu City









Cebu City viewed from Taoist Temple by dbgg1979 via flickr









N. Escario Street Cebu City Philippines - Panoramic by dbgg1979 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cebu City









Cebu City's Glamourous Waterfront by Richard parker via flickr









Crown Regency Hotel and Towers Cebu by dbgg1979 via flickr









Taoist Temple - 16 by Dexter Panganiban via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cebu City









Cebu Magellans Cross - 24 by Dexter Panganiban via flickr









Cebu Magellans Cross - 04 by Dexter Panganiban via flickr









Fort San Pedro Cebu by Constantine Agustin via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cebu City










Fort San Pedro, Cebu by barbara Jane via flickr









About to leave Fort San Pedro by shankar s. via flickr









IMG_4813 Kap Shiwram via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

last load of cebu City photos for now (They are plenty!!!!)










Cathedral Museum of Cebu by Constantine Agustin via flickr









Cathedral Museum of Cebu by Constantine Agustin via flickr









Cebu Metropolitan Cathedral by Constantine Agustin via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

La Nuestra Senora de La Asuncion Church, Santa Maria, Ilocos Sur









Photo by: Wilzon Manuela










La Nuestra Senora de La Asuncion Church by Taralets! via flickr



























Photos by: Si Pilyo











Sta. Maria Church by Roslyn via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vigan City, Ilocos Sur

One of the 21 Candidate Cities for the 7 New Wonder Cities of the World

Shown are the houses at Calle Crisologo









Hues of Gold and Blue in Calle Crisologo by giovzaid85 via flickr









DSC_0718 by Andrew Russel via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More of Vigan City 

shown is the St. Paul Cathedral and the Vigan Plaza fountain











VIGAN by Gem Paula Lucero via flickr









VIGAN by Gem Paula Lucero via flickr









VIGAN by Gem Paula Lucero via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vigan City









Dinner at Cafe Leona by Aa via flickr









Vigan City's Hotel Luna by Kenneth paige via flickr









Crisologo Street, Vigan City by Kenneth Paige via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vigan City









Hotel Luna Inner Courtyard (2nd Floor) by Kenneth Paige via flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kcpaige/14013183114/sizes/l by Kenneth Paige via flickr









Vigan City's Hotel Luna by Kenneth Paige via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Vigan City









Vigan City by Kenneth Paige via flickr









Crisologo Street, Vigan City by Kenneth Paige via flickr









Crisologo Street, Vigan City by Kenneth Paige via flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

^^ pretty colonial town, does Philippines has any other town comparable to Vigan?


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Laoag City, Ilocos Norte









Ilocos Norte Provincial Capitol by COnstantine Agustin via flickr









Laoag City Sinking Belltower by by COnstantine Agustin via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ilocos Norte Province









Bangui Windmills-002-_IGP7928 by Ilocos Norte via flickr









Bangui Windmills by Ilocos Norte via flickr









Bangui Windmills by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Badoc Church, Ilocos Norte









Badoc Church-004-IMGP9142 by Ilocos Norte via flickr









Badoc Church-003-IMGP9139 by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kapuluan Vista Surfing Resort, Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte









Kapuluan Vista Surfing Resort-005-IM5P8743 by Ilocos Norte via flickr









Kapuluan Vista Surfing Resort-007-IMGP8659 by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kapurpurawan (White in English) Rock Formation, Burgos, Ilocos Norte









Burgos by Ilocos Norte via flickr









Kapurpurawan-004-KG2_2309 by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Malacañang of the North, Paoay-Laoag City, Ilocos Norte










Photo from: Ilocos Norte via flickr









Malacanang of the North-001-IMGP1418 by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Mayon Volcano, Albay









Mayon Volcano by dmcruz via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

kevo123 said:


> ^^ pretty colonial town, does Philippines has any other town comparable to Vigan?


Yes there are. Places such as Intramuros in our capital city of Manila, in Malolos City, Bulacan which is 44kms north of Manila, in Cebu and Bohol provinces where there are pretty well preserved houses and buildings.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me Kevo. I will soon post photos of some colonial towns in the Philippines. I thought of Malolos City, houses in Cebu and Bohol and Cavite.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pagsanjan Falls, Laguna









Pagsanjan Falls by Jeremiah Aguilar via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Malolos City, Bulacan









Meralco Office Malolos by Taralets via flickr









Barosoain Church by Taralets via flickr









Bulacan Provincial Capitol by airforcefe via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sarrat, Ilocos Norte









House of the President by Gilbert De Vera via flickr









IMG_5340 copy by Gilbert De Vera via flickr









IMG_5353 copy by Gilbert De Vera via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Villa Escudero Waterfalls, Quezon









Waterfall restaurant at Villa Escudero by Daniel Nicholson via flickr









Villa Escudero by Joshua Bousel via flickr









Villa Escudero by Joshua Bousel via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

I liked, C'est vraiment un beau pays


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> I liked, C'est vraiment un beau pays


Wow merci beaucoup mon ami! :hug: Bienvenue a Philippine! :wave:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Leyte Province

Leyte Provincial Capitol








Leyte at Twilight by Solo Galura via flickr

San Juanico Bridge








San Juanico Bridge | Between Leyte & Samar by George Parrilla via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Southern Leyte Province









Agas-agas Bridge by Ronald Tagra via flickr









Subangdako River by Ronald Tagra via flickr









Banca in Sabang by Ronald Tagra via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Biliran Province









Sambawan Island by Rodel C. Bontes via flickr









clouds on mounains by Marge Espineda via flickr









tinago falls by Marge Espineda via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cebu City









Fluvial Parade by Ronald Tagra via flickr


Cebu Capitol








The need for Emancipation by Storm Crypt via flickr









Capitol by Ada Wilkinson via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More of Cebu City









Ayala Center Grounds by 11x16 Design Studio via flickr









Ayala Center by Hafsteinn Robertsson via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dumaguete City, Negros Oriental









Dumaguete Boulevard by Marion Paul Baylado via flickr









Dumaguete City by Marion Paul Baylado via flickr








DSCN0236 Cathedral of Saint Catherine of Alexandria ( Dumaguete city) by pickled_newt ( busy again on n off B) via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tayabas Church, Quezon







































Photos by: Paolo Zapatero


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Tayabas Church in Quezon by Paolo Zapatero


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Paete Church, Paete, Laguna














































Photos by: Paolo Zapatero


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pindangan Ruins, San Fernando City, La Union (my city and my province!!!)

Short history

This was built in around 1700s before it was destroyed by earthquake at around 1800s. Pindangan was the former name of the town of San Fernando in which the name change took in 1751. It was formerly the parish church of the town of Pindangan. Today, the parish church of the Town of San Fernando is located at 3 kms from here.














































Photos by: Paolo Zapatero


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bacarra Church, Bacarra, Ilocos Norte

Photos by: Conrado Bugayong




















During the Spanish Era in the Philippines, churches can be accessed by tunnels


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sagada Terraces, Mountain Province









20111031-V0000341.jpg by jojo nicdao via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Subic Bay, Zambales





























Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ Subic Bay at Night




























Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Anawangin Cove, San Antonio, Zambales



































\

Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Anawangin Cove




























Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Capones Island, Zambales




























Photos by: James Singlador


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Baguio City, Benguet

This is one of the most famous cities in the Philippines. It is the Summer Capital of the Country. It is also well known as the City of Pines. It is the coldest city in the country since it rests in a Plateau of around 1,400 m in height.









Photo by: L.a. Adriano

Mines View Park








Photo by: James Singlador


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more of Baguio City










Photo by: Wong-di Zenareh









Photo by: Wong-di Zenareh









Photo by: Gil Lian


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More of Baguio City

Bencab Museum









Juven Dunluan

Wringht Park








Photo by: Desiree Panganiban

Baguio's Panagbenga (Bloom) Flower Festival








Chard Dayaganon


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More of Baguio City






























Photos by: Yohbs Rebleza Floresca


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tan-awan (means View) Village, Baguio City




















Yohbs Rebleza Floresca


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Strawberry Farm, La Trinidad, benguet



















Lara Juan









Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Chinatown Manila









20140131-DSCF0523.jpg by Jojo Nicdao via flickr









20140131-DSCF0549.jpg by Jojo Nicdao via flickr









20140131-DSCF0506.jpg by Jojo Nicdao via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boracay


This is the most popular beach in the Philippines. Its fine white-sand beach is also regarded as one of the world's most beautiful.









Boracay Sailboats by Ryan Desiderio via flickr









9 | 52 - White sand beach in Boracay by Dianne Rosete via flickr









Boracay (Philippines) - White Beach - Willy´s Rock by Lutz via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banaue Rice Terraces










Banaue Rice Terraces by jojo nicdao via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Rolling Hills of Vayang, Batanes.









A view of Diura Cove and rock formations from the Racuh A Payaman Hills.










Photos by: Wong-di Zenareh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More of Batanes




























Photos by: Wong-di Zenareh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More of Batanes

The House of Dakay, Batanes










The Tayid Lighthouse in Mahatao, Batanes 









Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Old Houses in Bataan



















Photos by: Jomari Ayala


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tinuy-an Falls of Bislig City, Surigao del Sur










Credit: Dehr Manoslokai


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kapatagan, Davao del Sur










photo credits: Len Jingco


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Leyte Province

Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception Church 








Gie T. Etneralliv

General Mc Arthur Statue








Jojo Uy

Santo Niño Shrine Museum









Gil Lian

Photo Gallery


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Samal Island, Davao City









Early Morning Visit to the Wishing Island by Bro. Jeffrey Pioquinto, SJ via flickr









Hagimit Falls - Samal Island, Davao by Bro. Jeffrey Pioquinto, SJ via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Davao City









City Hall of Davao City, Philippines by Bro. Jeffrey Pioquinto, SJ via flickr









When They Stole My Moon. Sta. Ana Street, Davao City by Bro. Jeffrey Pioquinto, SJ via flickr









Davao Gulf by Bro. Jeffrey Pioquinto, SJ via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Paoay Lake, Ilocos Norte


I've been here in 2010. Folk stories say that the lake was a town proper before before a great flood buried the town. It is also said that there is a church in the lake. The lake is still unexplored. There are numerous mysteries in this lake to date.









Paoay - Lake by Ilocos Norte via flickr









Paoay Lake + Regatta - rowing-011-IM5P4841 by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Paoay Church, Ilocos Norte









Paoay Church-009-IMGP1377 by Ilocos Norte via flickr









Paoay Church-012-IMGP7712 by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Fort Ilocandia, Laoag City, Ilocos Norte









Fort Ilocandia Resort Hotel Laoag-20120624-IMGP5989_90_91_92_93_tonemapped by Ilocos Norte via flickr









Fort Ilocandia Resort Hotel Laoag-20120624-IMGP5966 by Ilocos Norte via flickr









Fort Ilocandia Resort Hotel Laoag-20120624-IMGP5976_7_3_4_5_tonemapped by Ilocos Norte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hundred Islands, Alaminos City, Pangasinan









Hundred Islands V10.10 by incrediblethots via flickr









Hundred Islands V10.10 by incrediblethots via flickr









Hundred Islands V10.10 by incrediblethots via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Daraga, Albay

If you are in the Philippines and if you will buy postcards showing Mayon Volcano, it is most probable that you will see the volcano in the view shown.

The ruins that you can see is the belfry of the Casagwa Church that was damaged after the deadly eruption of the Mayon Volcano in 1814.









Cagsawa Ruins, Daraga Albay by Paolo Paraiso via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Taguig City, Metro Manila









Max's Restaurant by Roberto Verzo via flickr









Residential highrise by Roberto Verzo via flickr









The Trees by Roberto Verzo via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Siquijor









Siquijor: Casa la playa by sonnydevilla via flickr









Siquijor: Salagdoong beach by sonnydevilla via flickr









Siquijor: Salagdoong beach by sonnydevilla via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bohol









Bohol: Loboc river by sonnydevilla via flickr









Bohol: Alona beach by sonnydevilla via flickr









Bohol: Chocolate hills by sonnydevilla via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Philippine Capital City of Manila









Roxas Boulevard by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr









Manila Skyline by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

San Agustin Church, Manila









San Agustin by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr


(+)









Jesus at the Pillar by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr


(+)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nuestra Señora de Patrocinio Parish Church, Boljoon, Cebu










Nuestra Señora de Patrocinio Parish Church, Boljoon, Cebu by Project Kisame via flickr









Nuestra Señora de Patrocinio Parish Church, Boljoon, Cebu by Project Kisame via flickr









Boljoon by Project Kisame via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Callao Cave, Peñablanca, Cagayan










Photo by: Eric Banes


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bitannia Islands, San Agustin, Surigao del Sur









Boslon approach by Rawen Balmaña via flickr









Britannia Islands by Rawen Balmaña via flickr









Britania Is by Raissa QD via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Asik-asik Falls , Dado, Alamada, North Cotabato









Asik-asik east side pano by Rawen Balmaña via flickr









Asik asik 2 by rex songcayauon via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Paraiso ni Juan (Paradise of John), Narvacan, Ilocos Sur









NARVACAN by Rolly Magpayo via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Maria Cristina Falls, Iligan City, Lanao del Norte









CRISTINA by Rolly Magpayo via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Atwayan Beach, Coron, Palawan









Atwayan Beach by Rolly Magpayo via flickr









Coron by Rolly Magpayo via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bantayan Island, Cebu










kawasan falls by Kenneth Gaerlan via flickr









Palms and Bancas by Rusty Ferguson via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Loboc River, Bohol*











Loboc River by 11x16 Design Studio via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Suqui, Calapan City, Oriental Mindoro*











Suqui, Calapan City by Bar Fabella via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*La Paz Sand Dunes, Laoag City, Ilocos Norte*











Ilocos by ricky artigas via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iloilo City*











Iloilo Impressions 9 by Thomas Stellmach via flickr









Iloilo Impressions 12 by Thomas Stellmach via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Calawagan, Occidental Mindoro*











infinity pool by Marge Espineda via flickr









the hanging bridge by Marge Espineda via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Agoo Basilica Minore (Our Lady of Charity Basilica)*












Photo from: pagnapagna.com


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tangadan Waterfalls, San Gabriel, La Union*











source​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Alalum Falls, between Impasug-ong and Sumilao, Bukidnon*











Alalum Falls viewed from the Sumilao viewing deck by kleo_marlo via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hinulugang Taktak Falls - Antipolo City, Rizal*











IMGP7924 by Julius Taiza via flickr









IMGP7915 by Julius Taiza via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fort Santiago, Intramuros, Manila*











Fort Santiago - Manila, Philippines by JustinPoulsen via flickr









Fort Santiago, Manila, Philippines-September 2011 04 by Luis Mazier via flickr









@ Fort Santiago Manila Philippines by Dexter Panganiban via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Santa Monica Parish Church, Angat, Bulacan*











Angat by Project Kisame via flickr









Angat by Project Kisame via flickr









Angat by Project Kisame via flickr










*Kisame* means ceiling​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Poro Point Beach, San Fernando City, La Union *
(just 10 kms from my home)











Thunderbird resort, La Union by Michael de Guzman via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ukkalong Falls, Luna, La Union*











Ukkalong Falls, Luna, La Union by joel rilloraza via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Darigayos Cove, Luna, La Union*











Darigayos Beach by joel rilloraza via flickr









Darigayos cove by joel rilloraza via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Alubihod Beach, Nueva Valencia, Guimaras
*











Alubihod Early Morning by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr









Approaching Alubihod Beach by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Guimaras Islets*











Ave Maria Islet by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr









Rocky Hideaway by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr









Towards Natago Beach by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Banaue, Ifugao*











Banaue town proper by Christian Ronnel via flickr








​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Juag Lagoon, Matnog, Sorsogon*










Carpet of Green by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr









Sea and Sand by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr









Last Stop by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Pandin, San Pablo City, Laguna*











Rafts on Lake Pandin by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr









Deep Green by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr









Afternoon Ride by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Liliw Church, Laguna*











Liliw 4224 sm by The Pinoy Traveller via flickr









Liliw 4228 sm by The Pinoy Traveller via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Makati City, Metro Manila*


tags: Manila , Makati , city , cityscape , Ayala










Central Makati, Philippines by Kenneth Paige via flickr









Central Makati, Philippines by Kenneth Paige via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bonifacio Global City, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


tags: city , cityscape , Manila









BGC By Night by Kenneth Paige via flickr










BGC By Night by Kenneth Paige via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St. Catherine Church, Abra*











DSC_0260 by Ritz dacky via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kalinga Province*











Asia - Philippines / Luzon by RURO photography via flickr









Asia - Philippines / Luzon by RURO photography via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Loboc river cruise, Loboc, Bohol*











Asia - Philippines / Bohol - Loboc river cruise by RURO photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Katawhan Island, Caramoan, Camarines Sur*


tags: beach , island









Katawhan Island, Caramoan by Coleen Sumabong via flickr










Lahos Island, Caramoan by Coleen Sumabong via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Calaguas Island, Camarines Norte*











Calaguas Adventure by Kc Ochoa via flickr









Calaguas Adventure by Kc Ochoa via flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Calaguas Island, Vinzons, Camarines Norte*









by BNYO7









by cardinalh20









by cardinalh20









by Pielle Gonzales




































by annalyn

posted by _Trinacria Felix _


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*San Juan, La Union Municipal Hall*











Presidencia (Municipal Hall) by Ritz dacky via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*San Juanico bridge, Samar-Leyte Islands*

tags: bridge









Asia - Philippines / Leyte and going to Samar by RURO photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Negros Island mountains*


tags: mountain , island









Asia - Philippines / Negros by RURO photography via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Biri Rock Formation, Northern Samar*











Wonders of Biri, Northern Samar by Melvin Baroga via flickr









Wonders of Biri, Northern Samar by Melvin Baroga via flickr









Wonders of Biri, Northern Samar by Melvin Baroga via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Matnog, Sorsogon*


tags: island , beach









Island Hopping in Matnog, Sorsogon, Philippines by Melvin Baroga via flickr









Island Hopping in Matnog, Sorsogon, Philippines by Melvin Baroga via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Paguriran Island, Sawanga, Bacon, Sorsogon*











Paguriran Island by Melvin Baroga via flickr









Paguriran Island by Melvin Baroga via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cebu sunset*











XTERRA 2014 ! by joemeth robles via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sagada, Mountain Province*











SAGADA ! by joemeth robles via flickr









SAGADA ! by joemeth robles via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mayon Volcano, Albay*

it may erupt anytime from now as active activity has been seen since few days ago.











mayon volcano - the pride of bicolandia by Melvin Baroga via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Daranak Falls, Baras, Rizal*











Daranak Falls by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Old houses at Liliw, Laguna*











Old House, Liliw by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr










Restored Patrician House 1, Liliw by J. P. Leo Castillo via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Del Monte Pineapple Plantation, Bukidnon*

tags: pineapple , field , landscape











(untitled) by Pam de Lange via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manila Aerial View*











Photo by elainesongco via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manolo Canyons & Rivers, Bukidnon
*










IMG 025 by Pam de Lange via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt. Batulao, Nasugbu, Batangas*











Traversing the Knife Edge - Mt. Batulao, Nasugbu, Batangas, Philippines by Justin Jovellanos via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manila Skyline*











Metro Manila at Dusk by Justin Jovellanos via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Corregidor, Cavite City, Cavite*











Corregidor.014 by Gino Mempin via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pass Island, Coron, Palawan*


tags: Island









Pass Island by Wim Hertog via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Luna, La Union*


tags: beach , sunset










Luna's Sunset by Justin Jovellanos via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hanging Coffins, Sagada, Mountain Province*











Sagada.22 by Gino Mempin via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cebu City*





tyronne said:


>


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mount Napulawan, Hungduan, Ifugao*











Image Credit: Per-Andre Hoffmann, Aurora


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moalboal White Beach, Cebu*











Image Credit: Tartan Gaz


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sts. Peter and Paul Parish Church, Bantayan Island, Cebu*






























Photos by: Nennette De Rosas​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Monastery of the Holy Eucharist, Sibonga, Cebu*


tags: church , monastery





















Photo by: Jaime Ecal Sy Masagca​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Our Lady of Namacpacan Church, Luna, La Union*


tags: church











Simbahan


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sorsogon Bay*


tags: sunset










sunset over sorsogon bay by Melvin Baroga via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sampaloc Lake, San Pabloc City, Laguna*












Photo by: 
Roldan Alvarez Aquino​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pagsanjan Falls, Laguna*












Boyette Aquino​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Buntot Palos, Pangil, Laguna*











Genesis Arsenio​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Our Lady of the Immaculate Conception Church, Baybay, Leyte*











Gie T. Etneralliv​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Apo, Bukidnon*












Lake Apo, Bukidnon by riaflor alcabedos via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Imugan Falls, Nueva Vizcaya*












The Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Lazi Convent, Siquijor*











Photo by: Emil Maranon/@13thfool


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt. Apo, Davao del Sur - North Cotabato*











The Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sungkilaw Falls, Diwan, Dipolog City, Zamboanga del Norte
*










The Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sierra Madre Mountains, Isabela part
*











Photo by Jacob Maentz


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*La Paz Sand Dunes, Laoag City, Ilocos Norte*










The Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Osmeña Peak, Cebu Province*












Photo by Joanne Pimentel


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Minalungao National Park, Nueva Ecija*











Photo taken from keepingtraces.blogspot.com


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Boac Cathedral, Marinduque*


tags : church , cathedral , Catholic









Photo from lakwatserongtsinelas.com









​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Siquijor*











Photo by Emil Maranon​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manga Falls, Pagadian City, Zamboanga del Sur*











Photo taken from lovemindanao.com


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Culion, Palawan*


tags: sunset










Photo by: Trish Lim


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Acquamarine Park, Misamis Occidental*











Photo from thekeithlabel.tumblr.com


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Karap-agan Falls, Matalom, Leyte*











The Philippines


----------



## northernsamar1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*ILOILO: The city, the river and the esplanade! - Iloilo City, Philippines
*









photo by: Paolo Alcazaren via Iloilo Travel Guide


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bukidnon's Alalum Falls*












Photo from trekero.blogspot.com.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Danjugan Island, Negros Occidental.*












Photo by Chichi Robles


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lusot Lusot Cave, Caluya, Antique*











Lusot Lusot Cave, Caluya, Antique by Desiree Panganiban​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> Take part in restoring the beauty of the Philippines! Ask for the Bangon Tours each time you travel and a portion will be donated to rebuilding efforts around the country. Share the good vibes!













The Philippines


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*view from Waterfront Hotel, El Nido, Palawan*











Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sta. Ana Pier, Davao City*


tags: sunset










Life of Pie. Davao Version, Philippines by Bro. Jeffrey Pioquinto, SJ via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bangui Windmills, Bangui, Ilocos Norte*











The Windmills of the Gods by giovzaid85 via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Calle Crisologo, Vigan City, Ilocos Sur*


tags: UNESCO , New World of Wonder Cities , Spanish Architecture , old houses










Hues of Gold and Blue in Calle Crisologo by giovzaid85 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cabanglasan, Bukidnon*











Cabanglasan, Bukidnun, Philippines by Bro. Jeffrey Pioquinto, SJ via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lovely Hotel in El Nido, Palawan*











Philippines by Just One Way Ticket via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Isla de Gigantes Sur, Iloilo*











Image Credit: Ian Limpangog


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Patar Island, Bolinao, Pangasinan*











Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sisiman Bay, Mariveles, Bataan*












Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Baguio City, Benguet*











Baguio by Brian Chua via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Taal Volcano, Taal, Batangas*











Taal Volcano by jeyp. via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Banaue Rice Terraces, Ifugao*











ifugao by Andrea L via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ another












ifugao by Andrea L via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bauang, La Union sunset*



tags: sunset










sunset 3_1 by roger sia via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*San Fernando City, Pampanga*


tags: church, city









(untitled) by Bryan Guilas via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Nagsasa Cove, Zambales*











"Rays of Hope" by Jigs Tenorio via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rizal Park, Manila*





Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines by puting bagwis, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hundred Islands, Pangasinan*





Hundred Islands, Philippines by ANCUAR07, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Britania, San Agustin, Surigao del Sur*





Britania by J Labrador, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Batad Rice Terraces, Ifugao*





url=https://flic.kr/p/oKsthF]Batad Rice Terraces, Philippines[/url] by sunlitnights, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Itbayat Island, Batanes*



TWO2TRAVEL: Itbayat Island, Batanes by Two2Travel, on Flickr


SGB_0509 by Two2Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Calaguas island, Camarines Norte*



TWO2TRAVEL | Calaguas by Two2Travel, on Flickr


TWO2TRAVEL | Calaguas by Two2Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tan-awan, Oslob, Cebu*


Whaleshark watching, Tan-awan, Oslob, Cebu by Two2Travel, on Flickr


Whaleshark watching, Tan-awan, Oslob, Cebu by Two2Travel, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tumalog Falls, Oslob, Cebu*




Tumalog Falls, Oslob, Cebu - Two2Travel.com by Two2Travel, on Flickr


Tumalog Falls, Oslob, Cebu - Two2Travel.com by Two2Travel, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more


Tumalog Falls, Oslob, Cebu - Two2Travel.com by Two2Travel, on Flickr



Tumalog Falls, Oslob, Cebu - Two2Travel.com by Two2Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Malapascua Island, Cebu*




Malapascua, Cebu by Two2Travel, on Flickr



TWO2TRAVEL: Malapascua, Cebu by Two2Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Baguio City*



TWO2TRAVEL: Baguio City by Two2Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Waterfalls at Siquijor*




Visayas Philippines by garyscat, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sagada Waterfalls, Ifugao*



Sagada's Big Falls by Phildiver88, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pagsanjan Falls, Pagsanjan, Laguna*



Pagsanjan Falls by Charles A. Thomas, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Boracay, Malay, Aklan*




Diniwid Beach, Boracay, Philippines - by www.Two2Travel.com by Two2Travel, on Flickr



Diniwid Beach, Boracay Island, Philippines by Two2Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Diniwid Beach, Boracay Island, Philippines by Two2Travel, on Flickr


ARCHIVE: Boracay - Diniwid Beach by Two2Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



Diniwid Beach, Boracay, Philippines - by www.Two2Travel.com by Two2Travel, on Flickr



Diniwid Beach, Boracay, Philippines - by www.Two2Travel.com by Two2Travel, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*La Paz Sand Dunes, Ilocos Norte*



TWO2TRAVEL | Ilocos | Sandbarding by Two2Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Thunderbird resort, Binangonan, Rizal*



Thunderbird Resorts Rizal by Two2Travel, on Flickr



Thunderbird Resorts Rizal by Two2Travel, on Flickr



Thunderbird Resorts Rizal by Two2Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bonifacio Global City, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











BGC By Night by Kenneth Paige via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Subic Bay, Zambales





























Photos by: Whythaus Grill


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Whaleshark at Oslob, Cebu*



Whalesharks of Oslob, Cebu | Photos by Two2Travel.com by Two2Travel, on Flickr



TWO2TRAVEL - CEBU - OSLOB'S WHALESHARKS by Two2Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Palawan Underground River*












Philippine Tourist Destinations​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Urbiztondo, San Juan, La Union*



Kahuna Beach Resort and Spa by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr

DSC_0583.jpg by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr


DSC_0586.jpg by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Banaue, Ifugao*




Banaue Town: Hotel Overlooking View by jovijovijovi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dos Hermanos Islands, Santa Ana, Cagayan*



See you at the Dos Hermanos Islands. by legally bald, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Batanes*




Boom Batanes-159 by amsanpedro, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Crocodile Island, Cagayan*



Crocodile Island by legally bald, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cape Engano Lighthouse, Cagayan*




Cape Engano: Lighthouse Ruins by legally bald, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kalinga ricefield*



2014-05-13 - Lakbay_ Kalinga_6740 by ang diwang malaya, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Benguet along Kennon Road*




baguio | kennon road (sept 2014) by arcibald, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mines View Park, Baguio City, Benguet*




Mines View Park Baguio City 2014 by Baguio Today, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Aboitiz Powet Barge*




Aboitiz Powet Barge by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Carpet, Compostela Valley*




Carpet, Compostela Valley by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Lake Leonard, Compostela Valley*




Caldera Lake Leonard by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt. Matutom*




The Foot of Mt. Matutom by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Turtle Island, Barobo, Surigao Del Sur*




Turtle Island, Barobo, Surigao Del Sur by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Britania Islet, Surigao Del Sur*



Britania Islet, Surigao Del Sur by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tandag, Surigao Del Sur*



Tandag, Surigao Del Sur by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## xxxriainxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

hugodiekonig said:


> Sagada Cave, Ifugao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sagada is in Mountain Province. Not in Ifugao.*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Batad Rice Terraces, Ifugao*




The Philippines by fredcan, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Aurora Province*




Mountain Reflection by brianenriquez, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bagongbong Falls, Biliran*




Bagongbong Falls by amsanpedro, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sambawan Island, Maripipi Island, Biliran*




Sambawan Island by amsanpedro, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mountain Province
*



The philippines by fredcan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*




The Philippines by fredcan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kapurpurawan Rock Formation, Burgos, Ilocos Norte*




2013.01 Philippines 1135 by Mr Kiss, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Don Marcelino, Davao Occidental*




Don Marcelino, Davao Occidental by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Umangon Island, Marihatag, Surigao del Sur*




Umangon Island, Marihatag, Surigao del Sur3509 by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tinuyan falls, Surigao del Sur*




Tinuyan falls by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Britania Islet, Surigao Del Sur*




Britania Islet, Surigao Del Sur, Philippines by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Malalag, Davao del Sur*




Malalag by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Polomolok, South Cotabato*




polomolok-5181 by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr



polomolok2-5204 by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ more



polomolok-5168 by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr



polomolok-5141 by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pineapple Plantation, Bukidnon*




Pineapple Plantation, Bukidnon, Philippines by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Britania Islet, Surigao Del Sur*



Britania Islet, Surigao Del Sur by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr




​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

JQG_5705 by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*SM Aura, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




SM-Aura-6048 by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Katibawasan Falls, Camiguin*











Katibawasan Falls by Storm Crypt via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Panglao Island, Bohol*











Huts in Pristine Waters by Storm Crypt via flickr









Bohol Beach Club by Storm Crypt via flickr









Shelter by Storm Crypt via flickr








​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*More of Panglao Island in Bohol*











Bohol Tropics Resort by Storm Crypt via flickr










The Morning After by Storm Crypt via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chocolate Hills, Bohol*











Northwest side by Storm Crypt via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chavayan Village, Sabtang Island, Batanes*










Image Credit: Eric Banes


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Venado, North Cotabato *













Photo from findingjemo.blogspot.com​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kapurpurawan (White) Rock Formation, Burgos, Ilocos Norte*




Kapurpurawan by grifter101, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte*




IMG_5196 copy by grifter101, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Coron, Palawan*



Limestones3 by grifter101, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saud Beach, Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte*




beachscape by grifter101, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saud Beach, Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte*



IMG_5221 copy by grifter101, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Aguinid Falls, Samboan, Cebu*



Philippine Tourist Attractions by philtouristattractions, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Loboc River, Bohol*



Loboc River, Philippines by sunlitnights, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Alburquerque Church, Bohol*




Alburquerque Church, Bohol by Lakad Pilipinas, on Flickr



Alburquerque Church, Bohol by Lakad Pilipinas, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cebu sunset*



Traffic by Bong Manayon, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manila Cathedral, City of Manila*











manila cathedral by gezelle rivera via flickr









Reccessed Arch by jardek via flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*San Agustin Church, Intramuros, Manila*











San Agustin Church, Intramuros, Manila by Victor Villanueva via flickr









San Agustin Church, Intramuros, Manila by Shubert Ciencia via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bangui Windmills, Ilocos Norte*











Bangui Windmills - Ilocos Norte by John Ryan Cordova via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ifugao Province *











Aerial Photos of Ifugao Province, River by IRRI Photos via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Barasoain Church, Malolos City, Bulacan*












Photo from: National Historical Commission of the Philippines​


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Boracay*




TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> Picture by _*D1ego*_​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ beautiful Boracay!! I will go there next year!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Boracay - the Philippines' most famous beach*





















from: Most beautiful places on Earth​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pinipisakan Falls and Sulpan Cave- San Jorge, Samar*











Image Credit: Michael Torreliza
Seen at: Tourism Paradise Philippines


----------



## northernsamar1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Some sights of my humble town (Palapag, Northern Samar)
*





















































credits to Mr. edd verano for the photos


----------



## northernsamar1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Palihon Island with orange sandbeach, Palapag, Northern Samar*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Palawan, The Most Beautiful Island In The World, Is Sheer Perfection*

It's hard to believe the Philippines are an under-appreciated tropical travel destination, especially with their extraordinary hiking, diving, beaches and of course -- islands that are THIS beautiful.

And while we'd like to visit every single island in the Philippines, there's one island in particular we're zeroing in on -- Palawan, a hidden piece of paradise that was recently named "The Top Island in the World" by Conde Nast Traveler's Reader Choice Awards.

There, beautiful blue water mixes with emerald green, jungle-filled mountains that appear to rise up from the ocean, and small fishing villages dot the island. Together with its neighboring islands, it creates the Palawan province, aka paradise.



















Described as "the last frontier," Palawan has artifacts that date back 50,000 years. The island is accessible by either boat or airplane -- it's about an hour and a half by air from Manila-- although you can also get there from Iloilo and Cebu. Many say the ideal time to head to Palawan is between about October and May, so we suggest booking tickets ASAP.



















High points include island-hopping around the Bacuit archipelago for the cliffs, sinkholes and lagoons, venturing to Puerto Princesa for its culinary delights and staying in one of Coron's "otherworldly" luxury hotels.



















Incredible (and rare) wildlife can be found on the islands, from purple crabs and Philippine mouse-deer to Philippine pangolin and beautiful butterflies. Just be sure to avoid the creepy-looking Palawan bearcat at night.

We suggest heading into the water and going below the surface. Palawan has some of the best spots to scuba dive in the world -- barracuda-filled shipwrecks, for example, line the bottom of Coron Bay.



















If diving sounds too scary, try a tour of Palawan's subterranean river (which UNESCO calls "one of the most unique" in the world) or take a bangka boat to travel between the islands.

Once you're back on land, hop on a "tricycle," one of the preferred methods of transportation on Palawan. We're pretty sure that after all the biking, swimming and exploring you'll do -- you'll never want to leave.









from: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/24/coron-palawan-philippines_n_6193058.html


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> *Bien Unido, Bohol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> *1331 year old Banyan (Balete) Tree, OISCA Farm Lumapao, Canlaon City, Negros Oriental*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> *Hinatuan River, Surigao del Sur*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Makati City*











IBARRA Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Makati City*












IBARRA Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bulog island, Gigantes, Iloilo*












Its More Fun In The Philippines​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Capones Island, San Antonio, Zambales*














Its More Fun In The Philippines​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Puerto Princesa, Palawan*



Calm Sea by Richard Raba, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Puerto Princesa Undergroud River, Palawan*













Its More Fun In The Philippines​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Baler Bay, Aurora*













Its More Fun In The Philippines​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Boracay de Ternate, Cavite*



Boracay de Ternate Beach by Richard Raba, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Coron, Palawan*



Lagoon by Gerald Diño, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pandan Island, Puerto Princesa, Palawan*




Pandan Island by Richard Raba, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Callao Cave, Peñablanca, Cagayan*



Church in a Cave by sidney alonzo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cowrie Island, Puerto Princesa, Palawan*




That view under the shade by Richard Raba, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Baluarte , The Heritage City of Vigan, Ilocos Sur*




Hello there big fella by Richard Raba, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Puerto Princesa, Palawan
*


Natural wonder of Puerto Princesa by Richard Raba, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Batad Rice Terraces*













Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Batad Rice Terraces*













Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Boracay, Malay, Aklan*



White Beach, Boracay island, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manila*




Manila harbour, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Taal Crater Lake, Taal, Batangas*




Inner crater lake, Taal Volcano, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kayangan Lake, Coron Island, Palawan*



Swimming and snorkeling in the Kayangan Lake, Coron Island, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Chocolate Hills, Bohol
*




Sun setting over the mysterious Chocolate hills, Bohol island, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Banaue Rice Terraces, Ifugao*



On high altitude you need feathers - Banaue rice terraces, Philippines (UNESCO world heritage site) [Explore 93 - thank you all!!] by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Nacpan-Calitang Twin Beach, El Nido, Palawan*




Nacpan-Calitang Twin Beach, El Nido, Palawan, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fort Santiago, Manila*




Fort Santiago, Manila, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manila Cathedral*




Manila Cathedral, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Palawan*




Sunset on beautiful Palawan, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Busuanga island, Palawan*




Colour scale of Busuanga island, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Apo Island, Occidental Mindoro*




The Apo Reef, Mindoro Strait, Philippines (tentative UNESCO world heritage site) - Explore thank you all by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*San Agustin Church, Manila*



San Agustin Church, Manila, Philippines (part of UNESCO world heritage site "Baroque Churches of the Philippines") by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Boracay Island sunset*



When on the Boracay Island - Watch the sunset sailors. Visayas region, Philippines by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Boracay*



It's more fun in the Philippines - White Beach, Boracay island [Explore #4 - thank you all!] by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Puerto Princesa Underground River*



Entrance of the underground river by Richard Raba, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Our Lady of Namacpacan Church (St. Alexandria Church), Luna, La Union*



IMGP7743 by ACC88, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hundred Islands, Alaminos City, Pangasinan*



IMGP7538 by ACC88, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Labrador Church, Labrador, Pangasinan*



IMGP7693 by ACC88, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hundred Islands, Alaminos City, Pangasinan*




IMGP7585 by ACC88, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tappiya Falls, Batad, Ifugao*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Batad, Ifugao*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Batad, Ifugao*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Batad, Ifugao*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Batad, Ifugao*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*El Nido, Palawan*











Ibarra Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*La Union*



Irrigation by aiampogi, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Virgin Falls, Digos City, Davao del Sur *











Nowitzski Shawn‎​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Basco, Batanes *











Whythaus Grill‎​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Capones Island, Zambales‎ *











Gilbert Basa‎​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Capones Island, Zambales‎ *











Gilbert Basa‎​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Capones Island, Zambales‎ *











Charlie Dizon Cura‎‎​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Agbalala Falls, Occidental Mindoro *











Say Lakwatchera Bernardo‎‎‎​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dampalit Falls, Los Baños, Laguna *











Say Lakwatchera Bernardo‎‎‎​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mount Tigbayog, Antique *











Chester Rene Regondon‎‎‎‎​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*A waterfalls in Quezon Province*



Rainy Day Falls by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Marlboro Country, Batanes*



The Marlboro Country | Batanes by Rolan Emil Garcia, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kalanggaman Island, Palompon, Leyte*



Seaside Escape by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kayangan Lake, Coron, Palawan*



Kayangan lake Coron Palawan by jechonias, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bukal Falls, Majayjay, Laguna*



Bucal/Bukal Falls; Majayjay, Laguna by jerwin lim, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pass Island, Coron Palawan*



Pass Island, Coron Palawan by jechonias, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tinuy-an Falls, Surigao del Sur*



Tinuy-an Falls by jechonias, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tinuy-an Falls, Surigao del Sur*



Tinuy-an Falls / Fujifilm X-M1 by jechonias, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tinuy-an Falls, Surigao del Sur*



Tinuy-an Falls by jechonias, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manila*



Manila, Philippines - Golf Club by David Min, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Nuvali in Laguna*



A Nuvali Sunset (Vertorama // HDR) - Ayala, Laguna, Philippines by Thomas Noriega, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hikong Bente Falls, Lake Sebu, South Cotabato*



Hikong Bente Falls by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr​


----------

